# Retrofitting Paddle Shifters to a Phaeton



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Paddle Shifter*

I noticed a Phaeton that had the "Paddle Shifter" option installed. Personally, I don't think it adds much to the look of the car - the paddles are quite large - but anyway, here is a photo. Functionally, these two paddles do exactly the same thing as what happens when you move the transmission selector to the passenger side gate and use the Tiptronic method of shifting.
It is interesting to note that this particular vehicle has the 'extended leather' option - hence the leather dashboard and binnicle - and ****ar wood trim. It is a European production vehicle, and was ordered through Volkswagen Individual. Paddle shifters are listed as a € 830,- option in the German options catalog.
PanEuropean
*Paddle Shifter*


----------



## FalconerHK (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Paddle Shifter (impex4)*

I just want to know why we can't order the additional options. Seems like the sales prevention committee at VWoA is in charge...


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Paddle Shifter (PanEuropean)*

This car also appears to have keyless start.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter (TregOH)*

That is correct, it does. It also has the extended leather option (notice the leather covering on the top of the dashboard), and wood trim in "dark ****ar" from the VW Individual catalog. It is also equipped with a switch for turning on and off the rear fog lamp - this is standard on every Phaeton except for those shipped to North America. North American cars have some kind of button to lock the trunk when the valet key is in use - this is about as useful as a third handle on a chamberpot. On a Golf, the valet key simply doesn't work in the trunk and glove compartment - which is exactly how the valet key works on European Phaetons.
PanEuropean


_Modified by PanEuropean at 3:34 AM 10-25-2004_


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter (PanEuropean)*

Actually, the Valet Key has no 'trunk release button'...that switch on the dash prevents the trunk from being released from the door switch.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter (vwguild)*

Correct, that is how it works in North America. But in Europe, there is a rear foglight switch there, in place of that 'valet' button - and there is no other switch elsewhere for disabling the interior trunk release. Which leads me to suspect that the European Phaeton valet key works the same way as the European Golf valet key - when the Immobilizer reads the key, it does not enable the trunk release button.
I am pretty sure that VW added that valet button on the right of the lightswitch to the North American cars just so they would not have a blank cover there. 
Michael
*Rear Foglight Switch - European Phaetons*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle Shifter (PanEuropean)*

Pretty sure these can easily be added to a Phaeton based on my study of the same paddles in the Touareg. The parts would probably be around $300. Only two issues that haven't been clarified is whether two wires exist from the steering wheel control module to the transmission control module, and whether there is coding needed to activate the paddles.
If the wiring is in place and no coding is needed, then the installation would require removal of the steering wheel and trim behind it. 


_Modified by PanEuropean at 11:06 PM 3-22-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (NiveK)*

Hi Kevin:
Welcome back.
The paddle shifters do the same thing as the TipTronic function does - by this, I mean moving the shift lever over to the right hand gate and operating it manually there - so, I think you would probably get much faster response than the transmission normally provides when the shift lever is left in the 'D' position. I think VW optimizes the shifting in the 'D' position for comfort, this might explain your observation about slow shifting.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_...two issues that haven't been clarified is whether two wires exist from the steering wheel control module to the transmission control module, and whether there is coding needed to activate the paddles. 

Hi Jim:
Perhaps the attached wiring diagram might give you the answer. It is the wiring diagram for a 6 speed automatic transmission, which is the one fitted to the V8 Phaeton.
The details of the paddle shifter wiring are shown in the lower left corner of page 4/3. E438 and E439 represent the electrical switches activated by the paddle shifter arms. *J527*, the existing steering column electrical system control module, interprets these signals, and feeds them by analog DC direct to the *J217* transmission control module. 
My guess is that a little bit of wiring would need to be added - that which is shown on tracks 16 to 18 inclusive of the attached diagram - and the J527 module (address 16) may need to be recoded to indicate the presence of the paddle shifter switches. I doubt that the J217 transmission module (address 02) would need to be recoded, but that is just a guess.
Michael


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Paddle Shifter (PanEuropean)*

Hmmm...those paddles look very familiar...hmmmm


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter (GTurboI)*

I can't imagine where you might have seen them before...
*Bentley Continental GT*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle Shifter (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Hi Jim:
Perhaps the attached wiring diagram might give you the answer. It is the wiring diagram for a 6 speed automatic transmission, which is the one fitted to the V8 Phaeton.
The details of the paddle shifter wiring are shown in the lower left corner of page 4/3. E438 and E439 represent the electrical switches activated by the paddle shifter arms. *J527*, the existing steering column electrical system control module, interprets these signals, and feeds them by analog DC direct to the *J217* transmission control module. 
My guess is that a little bit of wiring would need to be added - that which is shown on tracks 16 to 18 inclusive of the attached diagram - and the J527 module (address 16) may need to be recoded to indicate the presence of the paddle shifter switches. I doubt that the J217 transmission module (address 02) would need to be recoded, but that is just a guess.
Michael

The wiring diagram is very similar to the Touareg as shown below. We haven't confirmed that we have the required wires in place yet either. I do note that Phaeton wiring goes through two connectors whereas the Touareg wiring goes direct.










_Modified by PanEuropean at 11:22 PM 2-15-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter (spockcat)*

Hi again Jim:
Interesting. That kind of suggests that whatever you folks discover makes this modification work on a Touareg will also apply equally to a Phaeton.
I've seen the paddle shifters installed on both the Phaeton and the Touareg - personally, I don't think they compliment the interior appearance of either vehicle. On the Phaeton especially, they kind of stick out like a couple of coathangers on either side of the steering wheel. But, I'm not really one to appreciate the functionality of this feature - I've never used the existing TipTronic function or the S mode on my Phaeton. I figure 'why bother' - if I leave it in D, the car does the work for me. 
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter (cxg231)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cxg231* »_...I hope you guys don't mind a golf owner hanging out in the Phaeton forum - I love the car, and I find the posts here more engaging than the typical MkIV forum fodder. Nothing against them, but I only take so many "should I buy this set of rims" posts...

Hi Chris: Hey, we're glad you're here, and hope you enjoy the forum. Just in case you start to miss those "should I buy this set of rims" posts, uh, we've got a few of them also:
Aftermarket Wheels
....Larger wheels and tires! (Another aftermarket wheels discussion)
....Does anyone have aftermarket wheels? (Still another discussion of the same topic)
....Phaeton with 20 inch Antera Wheels 
Phaeton Wheel Photos
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter (cxg231)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cxg231* »_...I believe that the valet key is laser-cut to a slightly different pattern which allows the ignition to turn-over, but does not allow the glove box or truck lock to open...

Chris:
You are correct, for both the Golf and the North American Phaetons. I had a very close look at the normal key and valet key for my Phaeton, and there is a difference between the two. The difference is not on the wide part of the key (the part with the wiggly path in it), you have to look at the side of the key blade (the narrow edge) to find it. The valet key has a much fatter edge to it than the normal key - or, to express the same thing differently, the normal key has about half of the width ground away on the narrow edge.
I'm still convinced that the 'valet button' on the Phaeton is just a 'gilding the lily' exercise to come up with something other than a blank plate in the spot where the European Phaetons have the rear foglight button. I am pretty sure that the European Phaetons also have some kind of provision made to disable the use of the trunk release button when you give the valet key to someone. How exactly this is done I don't know, but my guess is that it is transparent to the driver, and doesn't require the driver to push a button to activate the feature. Maybe one of our European forum members can contribute the answer.
Michael


----------



## cxg231 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Paddle Shifter (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
The difference is not on the wide part of the key (the part with the wiggly path in it), you have to look at the side of the key blade (the narrow edge) to find it. The valet key has a much fatter edge to it than the normal key - or, to express the same thing differently, the normal key has about half of the width ground away on the narrow edge.
Michael

Thanks - I was wondering where the difference in the keys was exactly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter (cxg231)*

Here are some links to interesting discussions in the Touareg and VAG-COM forums about a retrofit installation of paddle shifters to a Touareg.
1) Paddle shifters anyone? (the installation in the Touareg)
2) Coding for paddle shift on Touareg or Phaeton (discussion about whether control module recoding is required)
Michael


----------



## digifant_gli (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Paddle Shifter (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Chris:
You are correct, for both the Golf and the North American Phaetons. I had a very close look at the normal key and valet key for my Phaeton, and there is a difference between the two. The difference is not on the wide part of the key (the part with the wiggly path in it), you have to look at the side of the key blade (the narrow edge) to find it. The valet key has a much fatter edge to it than the normal key - or, to express the same thing differently, the normal key has about half of the width ground away on the narrow edge.
I'm still convinced that the 'valet button' on the Phaeton is just a 'gilding the lily' exercise to come up with something other than a blank plate in the spot where the European Phaetons have the rear foglight button. I am pretty sure that the European Phaetons also have some kind of provision made to disable the use of the trunk release button when you give the valet key to someone. How exactly this is done I don't know, but my guess is that it is transparent to the driver, and doesn't require the driver to push a button to activate the feature. Maybe one of our European forum members can contribute the answer.
Michael

The Immobilizer system is integrated into three parts of the vehicle and it only has one task. It is integrated into the engine control module, ignition switch and the instrument cluster. The Immobilizer is designed to prevent the engine from running should one use a key that is not coded to the vehicle. It does this through a shut down of the vehicle fuel supply or ignition system (varies depending on Immobilizer version). It does not contribute to the perimiter anti-theft alarm systems function and has no control over the locking/unlocking of the luggage compartment.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle Shifter (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Here are some links to interesting discussions in the Touareg and VAG-COM forums about a retrofit installation of paddle shifters to a Touareg.
1) Paddle shifters anyone? (the installation in the Touareg)
2) Coding for paddle shift on Touareg or Phaeton (discussion about whether control module recoding is required)
Michael

And I got it working last night with the help of Theresias and his codes. This is actually a pretty nice option. It is much easier to use than the tiptronic on the console. Somebody now has to do this in their Phaeton.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_...Somebody now has to do this in their Phaeton..

Well - it's probably not going to be me. Heck, I've never used the existing Tiptronic function, or the Sport mode for that matter. I find that Park, Reverse and Drive are the only operational modes I need to get the job done.
But, if anyone else out there wants to do this, I would be happy to help you by being an information resource, and I am pretty sure that Jim (Spockcat) would be willing to help too.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter (PanEuropean)*

Jim (Spockcat) has created an excellent illustrated instruction manual that explains how to install paddle shifters in a Touareg. You can view it at this link: Touareg Paddle Shifter Installation Instructions.
My guess is that the installation process on a Phaeton would likely be similar, although the transmission control module (J217) is probably in a different location on the Phaeton. Whoever is the first to do a paddle shifter installation on a Phaeton will need to measure the length of the wiring harness run, and let Jim know what it is for the Phaeton. Once he knows that, he can supply Phaeton wiring harnesses for paddle shifters, in the same manner that he supplies Phaeton wiring harnesses for start button retrofits.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter (PanEuropean)*

It appears that a replacement trim piece for the top of the steering wheel assembly will be needed if paddle shifters are installed. Have a look at the photo below - just above where the stalk for the wiper control is - you can see the hole there for the paddle shifter arm.
Michael
*Paddle Shifter installed in Phaeton* (photo taken in Dresden)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons*

Some months ago, I posted some pictures in the Touareg forum, showing a Swiss specification Touareg equipped with paddle shifters on the steering column. (Touareg Photos from Switzerland). The outcome of that was a great flurry of interest in retrofitting paddle shifters to North American Touaregs. One of the aftermarket vendors in the Touareg forum ordered the parts necessary to do this retrofit on his truck, installed them, and is now doing a brisk business selling the parts as retrofit kits (Paddle shifters anyone?). It is a pretty simple installation - about the same level of difficulty as installing a reflective triangle in the trunk lid, and certainly much simpler than installing a start button. Once the equipment is installed, a small coding change needs to be made to the vehicle (Coding for paddle shift on Touareg or Phaeton). This can be done either with a VAG-COM diagnostic scan tool, or by a VW dealer using a VAS 5051 or 5052 diagnostic scan tool.
James has recently posted some pictures of a Singapore specification Phaeton that is equipped with paddle shifters - they are at this thread: Some pictures of my dad's new Phaeton in Singapore. In anticipation of someone asking "Can we retrofit these to our North American Phaetons?", I've started this thread to find out if anyone really wants to do this. I don't have any interest in this myself - heck, the only transmission positions I ever use are park, reverse, and drive, I've never even used the Tiptronic function. But, if anyone else really wants to go ahead and do this, I can do the research for it while I am in Europe this month.
The paddle shifters provide exactly the same functionality as the Tiptronic position of the shift lever, the only difference is that the gear selection is made by pulling on one of the levers (one for shifting up, one for shifting down), rather than by moving the shift lever into the Tiptronic gate and pushing it forward or backward. 
My guess is that it will take about half a day to gather the required information (part numbers, transmission coding) for this modification. As I said, if someone really wants to do it, I'll do the research. Let me know if you need the information.
Michael
*Phaeton with Paddle Shifters*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

NB: I have no interest in buying parts or organizing any form of 'group buy' for this. There are three possible ways to get the required parts: *1)* Order them directly from a dealer in a country where this equipment is offered (meaning, anywhere outside of North America); *2)* Buy them from Jim (Spockcat), who is in the business of selling these parts, or; *3)* We can ask VW of North America if they would be so kind as to allow us to order the necessary parts through our local dealers.
The same parts are used for both the Touareg and the Phaeton - in fact, the Touareg uses parts that have Phaeton (3D0) part numbers.
My guess is that the total cost of the required parts will be between USD $200 and USD $300 per vehicle.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

You don't suppose that some people who weren't used to the car (like my wife or dad) would get confused as to which is the turn signal switch and wiper switch and would try to push the paddles up, down, back and forth instead. Has this been an issue in Europe? Personally , I think this is a great addition to a Pheaton as I don't use the tiptronic switch feature even though I like the ability to quickly downshift. I did use it in my Benz but it was easier and quicker to move the gear shifter from left to right. The VW goes north to south after moving the selector to the right and I can't intuitively get used to that. The paddles may get me back to using this feature as I live in a hilly area and down shifting helps my brakes. Combined with the W12 horsepower of 420, this could give a driver the feeling of more horses without getting the 2006 add-on of power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_You don't suppose that some people who weren't used to the car (like my wife or dad) would get confused as to which is the turn signal switch and wiper switch and would try to push the paddles up, down, back and forth instead. 

I suspect that this is why VW does not offer paddle shifters as an option in North America.

_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_Has this been an issue in Europe? 
 
No - but, keep in mind that in Europe (Switzerland, anyway), more hours of classroom and in-car instruction are required to get a driver licence than are required to get a pilot licence in the United States. As a result, you have a different level of education and training of drivers here.
Michael


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons*

If the Phaeton wiring is anything like the Touareg wiring, then only the wiring for installed modules and functions are in place. For example, keyless start isn't offered in North America, so the wiring harness to the button isn't in place in either model. Paddle shifters are not offered in North American Touaregs, so the wiring harness from the paddles to the transmission controlled wasn't installed. 
So the installation, while not have would require adding the harness from the steering column to the transmission controller, where ever that is located in the Phaeton.
As for mistaking the paddles for the turn signal and wiper stalks, the paddles are placed above the normal position for the other stalks. They also are shaped very different than the stalks. The paddles also do not move up or down like the stalks either.


----------



## fly4food (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

I would love to retrofit the paddle shifter to complement the keyless start in my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Philippe


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (fly4food)*

Hi Philippe:
OK, I'll get all the parts information for you sometime this month.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

I need some help from someone who owns a 2004 W12 Premiere Edition, North American Specification (Jack, perhaps?) - I am doing the research about parts needed to retrofit paddle shifters, and I need to know what colour the plastic trim surround on the steering column is, and what colour the stalks that control the turn signals and wipers are. I'm in Europe, and my Phaeton is in Canada.
By "plastic trim surround", I mean the cover from which the turn signal and wiper stalks emerge. As you can see in the picture at the top of the thread, the plastic trim surround for the two stalks needs to be replaced with a similar part that has a second hole (above the stalk hole) where the paddle shifter emerges.
Thanks, Michael


----------



## fly4food (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

On my car (04,V8) it is burgundy, same as dashboard.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (fly4food)*

Hi Philippe:
Good to know, but what I am trying to find out is what colour the part is on *MY *car, not yours!







This so I can purchase the correct part. I have a complete list of all the part numbers that are needed - I just can't recall what the colour of the trim in that area of my car is. I know that Jack Orr has the same car that I do (a 2004 W12 Premiere Edition) - is there anyone else out there with a PE who can answer the question for me?
Michael


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Michael...There are only two trims...Brown/Burgandy for cars with Sun Beige Carpet & Leather and Black/Anthracite for the others...Only exceptions...Petrol & Navy


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (vwguild)*

Hi Peter:
Thanks for that info, that helps. I have a couple of pages from the European parts catalog, and they show that there are 5 different colours available for that plastic trim that surrounds the steering column, between where it emerges from the dashboard and the steering wheel itself.
I guess that is what is causing the confusion at my end.
Michael


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Well, we know of 4...what would be #5?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (vwguild)*

As soon as I can get access to a document scanner, I will post all the part numbers, descriptions, illustrations, etc. here.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (fly4food)*

I ordered some parts today to complete this modification (paddle shifter installation). It looks like it will be a very simple modification, about the same amount of work as the Warning Triangle in Trunk Lid Retrofit.
It appears that only three parts are needed - the paddle shifter arm assembly, which seems to be a single part, and two new trim bezels that have holes in them for the paddle shifter arms. These replace the existing trim bezels that the wiper stalk and turn signal stalk protrude through.
Ordering the paddle shifter arm was easy - it was just a matter of picking the correct colour. Even though my Phaeton has the Sun Beige interior, with brown trim across the top of the dash, I ordered an anthracite coloured paddle shifter arm, because the two stalks coming out of the steering wheel are anthracite (black). Also, the only colour of paddle shifter arm I have seen in the past on any car is black.
The part numbers for the trim bezels are a bit more confusing - not only are there different colours, there are different variations on this same part depending on when the Phaeton was manufactured. Hopefully I ordered the correct parts - we'll see when they arrive at my Swiss dealership.
Below are some illustrations from the parts catalog.
Michael
*Page showing the Paddle Shifter arms*
This is item 4, I believe it is the same part on a Touareg as well.








*Page showing the trim bezels*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

The retrofit is pretty simple and straightforward but don't count on the wiring being in place. I have yet to find wiring in place for an optional feature that wasn't originally on the Touareg. I doubt the Phaeton will be any different.
Do you know where the transmission controller is located? In the Touareg, it is under the front passenger seat.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (spockcat)*

I have no idea where the transmission controller is.. I am afraid to look, I hope it's not beside the Kessy.








Michael


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

When you find out where it is (inside the transmission housing), you'll wish it were next to the KESSY unit. It's called Mechatronics and is actually contained inside the transmission itself. There's a harness that plugs into a connector on the side of the trans -- the rest is self-contained.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_When you find out where it is (inside the transmission housing), you'll wish it were next to the KESSY unit. It's called Mechatronics and is actually contained inside the transmission itself. There's a harness that plugs into a connector on the side of the trans -- the rest is self-contained.

You really know how to rain on the parade!







I will have to see if I can find it in ETKA or ETOS. 
Damn glad the TCM for the Touareg is within easy reach. I just installed another keyless start and paddle shift kit in a Touareg today. I surely wouldn't want to have to find the module in the transmission.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_You really know how to rain on the parade!







I will have to see if I can find it in ETKA or ETOS. 


ETKA page 927-45 shows the controller but doesn't indicate location. 927-60 and 927-65 seem to show the controller box being near the tramsimssion. Frankly, I doubt it is inside the transmission but in a box next to the transmission. This is probably going to be a harder job than keyless start on the Phaeton.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (spockcat)*

Mechatronics
Control of the six-speed automatic transmission is effected by Mechatronics. This is a combination of an electronic Transmission Control Module J217 and a hydraulic control valve assembly switching device.
Using Mechatronics, gear changes can be controlled more precisely than before. This provides drivers with an optimized shifting quality and an increased level of driving comfort. Using the incoming sensor
signals, the Transmission Control Module J217 recognizes the current operating state of the transmission and driver input, reacting to these with adjusted shift points.
Driver input ranging from an extremely sporty to a very economical driving style are recognized and taken into consideration. 
*Mechatronics components are located on the control valve assembly in the transmission.* _emphasis mine_
The five speed transmission on the W12 does not possess this unit -- it shouldbe in a more conventional location outside of the transmission housing.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_The five speed transmission on the W12 does not possess this unit -- it should be in a more conventional location outside of the transmission housing.

Ahhhhhh... I'm now going to run down to the church in the village, and light a candle as thanks.








I am allergic to working on any automotive parts that have oil or grease in them, on them, or near them. I'm just a diagnostic, electrical, and trim dude.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

I just had a look at the Phaeton Repair Manual, page 37-2. (Worth noting that this is almost an admission of defeat, to actually have to read the manual). Anyway, here is the good news:
*J217 Transmission Control Module, 5 speed (W12 Engine)*
_The Control module is located in the right plenum chamber, in front of Engine Control Module (ECM)._








To remove (gain access) to this module, the instructions are as follows:
1) Switch off ignition, open engine compartment cover. 
2) Disconnect both batteries.
3) Remove plenum chamber cover.
4) Remove wiper motor for passenger side. 
5) Unclip harness connectors from control module ...
That's as far as I think I will need to go, because it appears I will just need to run two repair wires from the J453 Steering Wheel Electronic Controller - located more or less forward of the steering wheel - to the J217 Automatic Transmission Controller.
Chris, you are correct about the Automatic Transmission Controller on the Phaetons with the 6 speed transmission (the V8 Phaeton) being buried in the middle of the transmission. Details for access to this controller are on page 38-3 of the Phaeton Repair Manual. This means that anyone who plans to put paddle shifters into a V8 Phaeton will have to team up with the Phaeton technician at their dealership, and have the technician help with the wiring at the transmission end of things - that work will be well beyond the competence of even the most skilled owner.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Just a follow up post here, to clarify some confusions that arise when ordering the bezels (trim parts) that have the two holes in them, one hole for the wiper or turn signal stalk, and the other hole for the TipTronic paddle arm:
There is an error in the 543 update of ETKA, where the first line on the page that shows the right hand bezels (item number 58, which ends with the three numbers '340') is identified as part number 57. It is actually 58. In the two illustrations posted below, all the right hand parts are on one page, and all the left hand parts are on the other page. All the right hand parts end with 340, and all the left hand parts end with 339.
Note that there are two different possibilities for which part to order, depending on when your Phaeton was built. The parts with the A suffix are for Phaetons without paddle shifters. Parts with a B suffix are for Phaetons with paddle shifters built between May 02 and November 03. Parts with the C suffix are for Phaetons with paddle shifters built since December 03. If you have your VIN with you when you order the parts, that will allow the parts specialist to confirm the build date of your Phaeton. I don't know exactly what the difference is between the B and C parts - I can only assume it has to do with how these parts physically fit into the main plastic cover surrounding the steering column.
Also, note that in the lists of trim codes (remarks, or bemerkung, in German), the trim code TE, which is sun beige, is not shown as such. The North American Phaetons that have a sun beige interior use the brown coloured part.
Finally, when ordering the paddle shifter arms themselves, if you strictly follow the protocol of the parts catalog, it suggests that if your Phaeton was built before February of 2004, you should choose from one of the 4 colours listed for the part number 3D0 953 543 A - either brown, navy blue, anthracite, or petrol. You are free to do this, but you are also free to order the later version of the part, which has the B suffix. This part is satin black. Beginning in February of 2004, all Phaetons, regardless of interior trim colour, are equipped with satin black paddle shifter arms. This makes a fair amount of sense, because all the wiper arms and turn signal stalks are also satin black - for all dates of production.
Michael
*Detailed Parts Listing for Steering Column Bezels*
(see illustration above)
_note part number suffix changes, according to date of production (arrows on left edge)_
*VERY IMPORTANT INFORMATION:* (added later, after attending the 'School of Hard Knocks'): Order the *B *suffix bezels - they have a larger hole for the paddle shifter arm than the original (no suffix) or A suffix ones!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
To remove (gain access) to this module, the instructions are as follows:
1) Switch off ignition, open engine compartment cover. 
*2) Disconnect both batteries.*
3) Remove plenum chamber cover.
4) Remove wiper motor for passenger side. 
5) Unclip harness connectors from control module ...
That's as far as I think I will need to go, because it appears I will just need to run two repair wires from the J453 Steering Wheel Electronic Controller - located more or less forward of the steering wheel - to the J217 Automatic Transmission Controller.

I have to admit, I don't disconnect the battery for either keyless start or paddle shift mod. Never had any issue not doing it. I just unplug the module and add the two wires to the connector and plug it back in.
I can also offer a 7' cable with the proper plug on one end and contacts on the other end.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I have to admit, I don't disconnect the battery for either keyless start or paddle shift mod. 

I am sure that is possible. We just try to be 'mil spec' here with the documentation and description of how to make modifications, so as to run into the fewest possible problems. The Phaeton repair manual states that the two batteries should be disconnected first, so, that's how I have documented it. I don't think there is much to be gained by not following the spec (other than perhaps a few seconds saved), but there is the risk of considerable problems. Evidently you have not encountered any problems, yet.
For the benefit of those who have not seen a paddle shifter installation, here are two pictures that illustrate the difference between the 3D0 858 339 and 340 steering column trim bezels, for vehicles without TipTronic, and the A and B suffix versions of the same part, with the additional hole for the paddle shifter arms.
The first photo, showing the part without a paddle shifter installed, is obviously a photo of a Phaeton. The second photo is a photo of a Touareg, however, the design of the two steering columns is very similar.
Michael
*Steering Column without Paddle Shifter Installation*








*Steering Column with Paddle Shifter Installation*
_(note second hole in bezel for paddle shifter arm)_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

If you knew how hard it is to disconnect the battery in the Touareg, you wouldn't bother either.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_If you knew how hard it is to disconnect the battery in the Touareg, you wouldn't bother either.









Uh - you don't know me well enough.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Uh - you don't know me well enough.









You're right. I should have known better. You seem to have much more time on your hands than even I do.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (spockcat)*

Takes less time to do it right the first time than it does to fix it later...








Michael


----------



## fly4food (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Did you ever find out how to retrofit the paddle shifter to a V8?
Philippe


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (fly4food)*

Not yet - I ordered all the parts at my Swiss VW dealer, and I presume they have arrived. I am going back to CH this Friday, but will not be there during dealer business hours until August. I'll check with them in August. My guess is that the process for a V8 is identical to that for a W12.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

The parts I ordered for the paddle shifter refit arrived at my Swiss dealer, and I picked them up today. Here are some photos.
*Left and right paddle shifters*
These come as one assembly, connected by a wire. They are NOT two different parts. I think it is the same part number as what is used on a Touareg. I ordered them in black, because that is the same colour as the steering column control stalks on my Phaeton, but you can get other colours if you want to match your interior colour.








*Part number close-up*








*This is the trim bezel ('blende', in German) that has an additional hole for the paddle shifter arms, in addition to the existing stalk on the steering column.* 
You need to colour-match these to what you have at present - in my case, sort of a chocolate brown colour.








*Part numbers for the trim bezels*
One is left, the other right. The suffix - in this case, 4A1 - is the colour code.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Here's an update on progress (or, lack of it) for those who are following this thread.
I did get all the required parts (wiring components excepted) from my Swiss VW dealer, and I did the physical installation of the paddle shifters last week, at the same time I installed the 6 button Cruise Control switch. The physical installation of the paddle shifters was very simple, I'll write it all up later on, but suffice to say it is about equal in complexity to removing and replacing the spare tire from the well in the bottom of the trunk. The only thing out of the ordinary associated with the physical installation of the shifters is that you will need to have a Torx number 8 screwdriver on hand - this is an uncommonly small size, and chances are you will need to go out and buy one specifically for this job.
Anyway: I mentioned in my earlier posts (above) that there were different versions of the paddle shifters and different versions of the trim bezels. At the time I wrote those posts, I didn't know exactly what the differences were. Well, now I do, and I got this knowledge from the world famous "School of Hard Knocks".
As you can see if you carefully review the ETKA (Electronic Parts Catalog) printouts above, there are two different versions of the *paddle shifter arms* themselves: PN 3D0 959 543 A, which was used on vehicles produced between 05/02 and 02/04, and PN PN 3D0 959 543 B, used on production subsequent to 02/04. There are also three different suffixes for the *plastic trim covers* ('blende' in German) that go over the paddle shifter arm and the turn signal or wiper stalk arm, these are as follows: PN 3D0 858 340 (no letter suffix), which is what everyone has now - no holes for paddle shifters, only holes for the wiper and turn signal stalk; PN 3D0 858 340 A, which was used on vehicles produced between May of 02 and November 03, and; PN 3D0 858 340 B, which has been used on vehicles produced since December of 03.
If you look at the photographs of the parts that I purchased, it appears that I have the paddle shifters with the B suffix, and the trim covers with the A suffix. My trim covers just won't fit over the ends of the paddle shifter arms, as you can see in the photo below. I think I will need to take these back to my dealer in Switzerland, and get trim covers with the B suffix - my guess is that they have larger openings in them for the paddle shifter arm.
Jim, if you have read this far, let me know if I am missing anything obvious here.
I also need to purchase a wire harness connector that will fit into the plug on the paddle shifters, so I can construct a wire harness to hook the things up. Those of you who live in the USA won't have to worry about doing this, because you can purchase a fully built up wiring harness from Jim (Spockcat). But, with cross border security and customs problems being what they are, it is simpler for me in Canada to buy the part from my dealer (either in Canada or Switzerland) and then make up my own harness, as I did for the start button retrofit.
I don't think I will get this modification completed until I get back from Africa later this month. Right now, I have the shifter arms installed, but not hooked up electrically, and I don't have any trim pieces installed over the shifter arms. It is a 'work in progress'. My wife is not impressed, and has reverted to driving her mother's Golf III CL, which is not only "fully assembled and obviously safe" (as my wife puts it), but about 2 yards shorter and a heck of a lot easier to park.
Such is life...
Michael
*The part that won't fit*
This shows an A suffix trim cover refusing to fit over a B suffix paddle shifter arm.








*The paddle shifter electrical connector I need the opposite fitting for - 4B0 973 705*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
The A version of the paddles only seems to be different colors (no satin black but rather the interior colors). I can't believe the ends of the paddles are different. I would suspect that your trim piece is either made incorrectly or you need to try a different angle of approach.
However, if you still cannot get it to fit, I would slightly dremel the hole larger and put it in place until you buy the B version. You shouldn't even be able to see the slightly enlarged hole.
Yes, I do have the wire harness built up for the paddles in the Touareg. If you are going to build your own, don't forget to buy the wire set for the other side of the harness. The side that fits the plug that goes into the transmission control module.
_Quote (with picture) deleted, text untouched - Michael_


_Modified by PanEuropean at 10:09 AM 9-6-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (spockcat)*

The ends of the paddles *ARE *different. There are two different versions of the paddle shifter arms - the original version had quite thin vertical uprights on the end of the arms (thus, the A suffix bezel would fit over these thin uprights), and the later version of the paddle shifter arms has wider uprights.
I ordered the B version bezel at my Swiss dealer today - I'll pick up on this topic after I get back to Switzerland to pick up the part, and, eventually, back to Canada where the car is.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 11:14 PM 10-11-2005_


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Michael & Jim,
I didn't peruse carefully, so forgive if I'm duplicating efforts... Did we ever figure out how to retrofit this to the V8s?
Chris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (chrisj428)*

Hi Chris:
I still have not finished the install on my W12. I picked up the additional parts that I needed - the opposite side connector for the electrical connection at the paddle shifter assembly, and the 'B' suffix trim caps to go on the steering column. When I get back to Canada later this week, I will try to finish the job. All I think I will need to do is run two repair wires in accordance with the wiring diagram, and reset the transmission controller (02) by entering a zero in adaptation channel 00, so that it re-polls everything and discovers the paddle shifters.
I'll post a follow-up as soon as I get it done.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Some additional parts that I had to order to complete this modification arrived at my VW dealer (in Switzerland) today. These included the trim bezels with the suffix '*B*' that fit over the paddle shifter arms - hopefully the hole on these ones will be big enough to fit over the paddle shifters themselves. These parts were cheap, about USD $10 each.
The female connector that plugs into the wiring harness that is part of the paddle shifter assembly also arrived. This was a special order part, it is not listed in the VW parts catalog on the same page as the paddle shifters themselves. The part number of this connector is 4B0 973 605. I don't know what kind of vehicle a '4B0' is, but it is not a Phaeton - Phaeton parts normally start with '3D...'. The connector consists of two pieces, which clip together to form the complete connector. I will replace two of the supplied metal pins with VW repair wires (they come with the correct connector already installed on the end) when I finish this job.
Michael
*Trim Bezels - B suffix*
















*Connector that fits into the end of the paddle shifter wiring harness*


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Didn't you tell us this above:


Yup. 
But that was just in response to the location of the transmission control module. 
I was hoping that someone with more "creative engineering" prowess than I possess had figured out a way to retrofit the paddles to a V8-equipped vehicle. 
Guess I was wrong.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_I was hoping that someone with more "creative engineering" prowess than I possess had figured out a way to retrofit the paddles to a V8-equipped vehicle. 

Uh, maybe you're not wrong after all. I don't really want to keep these paddle shifters - I'm just doing the installation to see how it goes. If I get it all done and all working before the Southern GTG at David's place in Alabama later this month, and if someone else wants them on their V8, then we can remove them from my car and fit them to the V8. It's not difficult to do. We can figure out the transmission business then.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

I would love to buy them from you Michael but I'm afraid the colors would not match up on my anthracite interiour.








Question! I know there are two paddles. How do they operate? Is it a pull on the left side for upshift or downshift and what about the right side? Does a pull on the left cause a push on the right side because aren't the two sides actually one piece? 

_Modified by dcowan699 at 11:10 AM 10-4-2005_


_Modified by dcowan699 at 11:12 AM 10-4-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_I would love to buy them from you Michael but I'm afraid the colors would not match up on my anthracite interiour.








Question! I know there are two paddles. How do they operate? Is it a pull on the left side for upshift or downshift and what about the right side? Does a pull on the left cause a push on the right side because aren't the two sides actually one piece? 


Michael can certainly buy a set of trim to match your interior color. If he can't, I can get it through my Germany dealer. Just let me know the color code.
As for operation of the paddles, they are pulled about 1/8" to 1/4" to operate. They are not attached to each other. So a pull on one doesn't make the other move. Left is downshift. Right is upshift.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (spockcat)*

Thanks Jim, I would order them but I doubt I could get them here before the GTG in time for the install. What do you think?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (dcowan699)*

Assuming the Southern GTG is in less than 2 weeks, I doubt it. But you could always just use the brown ones on your car for a week or two if you can get the paddles installed. The other option would be to use some of your dental skills and grind a hole in each trim piece for the paddles to stick through until the correct set could be shipped in from Germany.
The funny thing is that the trim pieces from the Touareg "look" identical to the ones Michael has pictured. But they have a different part numbers, so they probably aren't the same. I have Touareg trim in stock in anthracite and brown.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (dcowan699)*

Hi David:
Installing the paddle shifters is super-simple - even easier than installing a warning triangle in the trunk lid.
I'll show you how it is done at the GTG - then you can put it in yourself later on.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm glad you said that because I really hate to see you take yours off because I believe you will enjoy them. I'd keep them if I were you.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (spockcat)*

Jim, I may take you up on that idea about ordering from your dealer. I'm beginning to believe my dealership is thinking I'm a grouppie or some kind of a nut hanging around their parts counter like I do. OK, OK, I know what you're thinking.








I'll get back with you on that after the GTG.
Thanks


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_Jim, I may take you up on that idea about ordering from your dealer. I'm beginning to believe my dealership is thinking I'm a grouppie or some kind of a nut hanging around their parts counter like I do. OK, OK, I know what you're thinking.








I'll get back with you on that after the GTG.
Thanks

I have an order in right now for parts. So if you know the part numbers you need, it would be good to tell me now. Otherwise it might be a month before I place another order. 
I am also getting 10 paddle sets (in satin black) for stock. These are the same for either Touareg or Phaeton. So if Michael finds out he really likes his and wants to keep them, I will have a set available for you. Connector too.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (spockcat)*

Let me re-read this entire thread and I will IM you today.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (dcowan699)*

Well - here's a funny update, it's one of those 'good news... and bad news' stories:
The good news: The bezels with the 'B' suffix fit over the paddle shifter arms without any problems.
The bad news: Seems someone made an error packing one of the bezels in the box, and I have one brown one, and one petrol coloured one. Of course, the one that I took out of the box to photograph in Switzerland was the brown one. I didn't discover the petrol coloured one until I arrived back home in Canada...
I'll try to get the wiring finished up in the next few days.
Michael
*Suffix 'B' bezels - they fit.*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (spockcat)*

My guess is that it was a packaging error at the supplier. Both the box and the label on the inner wrapper indicated that it was a brown part - I didn't discover that it was not brown until I unwrapped it and took it out of the protective tissue paper.
I'll email my dealer, I am sure they will send me a replacement one by post. It's not a show-stopping problem.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

I am interested in installing the paddle shifters but I have two questions:
1. I assume when the car is in D and you press one of the paddles, manual gear selection mode is started and the car holds the gear selected until you press another paddle, or max RPM is reached (some systems shift, some don't). My question is how do you leave manual mode and let the car automatically do up and down shifting again?
2. What is the estimated total parts cost for this retrofit? Thanks.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (car_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_I am interested in installing the paddle shifters but I have two questions:
1. I assume when the car is in D and you press one of the paddles, manual gear selection mode is started and the car holds the gear selected until you press another paddle, or max RPM is reached (some systems shift, some don't). My question is how do you leave manual mode and let the car automatically do up and down shifting again?
2. What is the estimated total parts cost for this retrofit? Thanks.

1) car will remain in manual mode for 15 or 30 seconds after a shift (not sure which, I don't recall). If no further manual shift is made it will go back into auto mode. If you want to hold the gear longer, then you just slide the gearshift into tiptronic. If you want to go back to automatic mode quicker, move the gearshift to tiptronic and then back again. I don't recall what happens at max RPM.
2) I sell the Touareg paddle kits for $340 plus shipping. The Phaeton is pretty much the same as the Touareg; paddles, trim pieces, wire harness. The only thing I haven't checked is what ends are needed on the wire harness to go into the connector at the transmission controller. I'm not sure Michael has even checked this yet.


----------



## fly4food (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (spockcat)*

As soon as Micheal figures out how to connect to a V8 transmission, I will order a kit from you.
Philippe


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (fly4food)*

*Mid-Project Update*
The paddle shifter installation is moving along, more slowly that I expected, and with a few more complications than I had expected, but it is moving along.
The actual installation of the paddles was quick and simple, it took perhaps 20 minutes. The bezel confusion (A suffix vs. B suffix) slowed things down a bit, because I had to return to Switzerland to get the part. For the record – it is definitely the B suffix part that is needed. The B suffix bezel has a fractionally longer hole – perhaps 2mm longer - than the A suffix one, so it can be installed on the newer design of paddle shifter arms. It is almost impossible to tell the difference by eyeballing the two parts – you have to check the part number, which is molded into the back of the bezel.
My Swiss dealer found the matching connector that plugs into the paddle shifter electrical connection, it is part number 4B0 973 605. My Canadian dealer found the correct VW repair wire to insert into the connector, it is part number 000 979 018. The connector and repair wire assembly works like this: First, you remove two of the empty pins from the connector (pins 4 and 5), then, you buy one VW repair wire, cut the repair wire in half, and insert the two ends of the repair wire into the pins of the connector. There is a metal pin on each end of the repair wire, so, if you need two pins, you just buy one repair wire. Voila, you have a ‘mil spec’ connector, with no messing around trying to crimp tiny wires onto tiny pins. These two parts were inexpensive – less than $15 total.
I had a great deal of difficulty figuring out the wiring diagram, until I finally realized that the wiring diagram is a wee bit misleading. If you look at the detail extract of the paddle shifter wiring diagram below, you will see what APPEARS to be two wires leading from the paddle shifters themselves to the J527 Steering Wheel Electronics Control Module. I could not figure out where to connect the two wires that came out of the paddle shifter assembly to the steering wheel electronics control module – the diagram just did not make sense to me. Finally, I realized that the diagram did not depict an ‘electrical’ connection to the steering wheel electronics control module, instead, it depicted a physical connection – the little plastic assembly that holds the connector leading from the paddles clips onto (attaches to) the steering wheel electronics control module! This is why there are no pin numbers shown. 
Having figured that out – and that took a while – the next task (I thought) was to run two 0,35 mm wires from the paddle shifter connector to the J217 Transmission Control Module, using the snazzy connector and repair wire device I described in the third paragraph, above. From past experience, I know that VW does not run wires in cable bundles for options that they do not build into a car – for example, the keyless start system. So, I ASSUMED _(I bet you can see what's coming…)_ that I would have to run 0,35 mm wires from the paddle shifter all the way to the transmission control module.
I found a friendly, neighborhood VW dealer who was quite happy to provide me with a service bay, toolbox, coveralls, and adult supervision, and began to go digging for the J217 transmission control module. About 4 hours later, I finally reached it, after massive disassembly of the car. I had to remove the plenum chamber cover, which is located at the bottom of the windshield, the coolant expansion tank, the right hand side windshield wiper motor, and a few other unknown bits and pieces. Having reached the control module, I disassembled the huge connector, only to find that….. VW had already supplied wires on pins T88a/20 and T88a/59. Sure enough, they were there, exactly the same colours (blue and brown, respectively) as the wiring diagram promised. I didn’t know whether to laugh or cry – the good news was that I would not have to run wires through the firewall, the bad news was that I had another 4 hours of re-assembly of the front end of the car to do, before I could drive the car again.
By now it was the end of the working day, and I did not have any more time to spend on this project. What I have to do now is find out where the black 17 pin connector T17c is located (my guess is that it is probably on the steering column somewhere) and have a look and see if those same blue and brown wires are present on pins 13 and 14 of this connector. If they are not there, then I will move a bit up the wiring diagram to the next connector in the direction of the transmission control module – connector T10ga – because I know the wires will be there. Then, I have to run two wires from my newly created plug that goes into the paddle shifter to either connector T17c or connector T10ga. I will do this sometime next week.
I have posted a few photos below that I hope will help you make sense of all this.
Michael
*Assembling the connector that will plug into the paddle shifter connector*








*Detail of wiring diagram 3/5.*
_Note that the connection between the paddle shifter and the J527 is *PHYSICAL*, not electrical. 
In other words, the paddle shifter connector clips onto the J527, rather than plugging into it. 
This confused me quite a bit until I got it figured out._








*A photo of what the relationship of the paddle shifter switch (E438 and E439), 
the connector that comes on the paddle shifters (T5af), 
and the J527 Steering Wheel Electronics Control Module is.*








*Where the J217 Transmission Control Module is located*
_You have to dig down quite a bit to get to it._









*
4 hours later…*
_After removing a whole ton of parts, none of which came apart easily._
















*The two wires are already there! (This is the T88a connector).*
_I know for sure they run back to the T10ga connector. Maybe they even run back to the T17c connector._


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
If you find T10ga and especially T17c is near the steering column or even near the firewall inside the car, that will be fine and it will make it much easier to install the paddles. But if you do not find them, then just run the wires directly from the paddles to T88a 20/59. You can easily splice them on to the existing wires.
Jim


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (spockcat)*

Hello Jim:
I found T10ga - it is located on the top of the J217 Automatic Transmission Control Module box. I was unable to find any reference to T17c in any of the North American VW service publications (Bentley CD, VESIS, etc.) - this seems to be an oversight in the documentation. Is there anyone here on the forum that has access to European service documentation, who could check in the 'component locations' section of the Phaeton documentation and see if there is a reference to T17c?
I would much prefer to check and see if the two wires (brown and blue) are present at T17c before I go in and dis-assemble everything again to get at T10ga. In fact, I think that if I do have to check at T10ga, I am going to go borrow a borescope and have a look at it that way, rather than taking everything apart again...
Michael
*T10ga connector location*
_from North American VESIS documentation_








*T10ga connector location*
_photo of my Phaeton, after removing the plenum cover, passenger side windshield wiper motor, etc._


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Gosh Michael, I wish I was there to help you man!!! Or at least provide moral support. At this point, are you having to feed any wires through the firewall? Or is it , at this point, a matter of finding connectors on either side of it?
What is that yellow connector hanging loose in that first picture you posted about 8 pages up, located behind the J527?




_Modified by dcowan699 at 7:58 PM 10-8-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
I think the most logical question would be what else is connected to T17c. This might give you some clue as to where it could be. The wiring diagram you sent me doesn't show any other connections. 
Does T10ga have other wires coming in and out? Hard to tell by the photos.
Incidentally, there is a black 17 pin connector called: flat contact housing with
helper contact catch steering col. combi switch. Another 17 pin connector (no color mentioned) called: flat contact housing coupling piece wiring harness for dash panel.


_Modified by spockcat at 9:28 AM 10-9-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (spockcat)*

The German language wiring diagrams for the Phaeton give the location of T17c as _'unter Schalttafel links'_, which means 'under instrument panel, left side'. So, at least that means it is in the cabin - that eliminates the problem of running wires through the firewall. But - I don't know exactly which connector it is, and I am sure that there are lots of connectrs under the instrument panel.
Michael


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

At least you knonw it is black.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (spockcat)*

...and has no more than 17 pretty coloured wires running into it.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_...What is that yellow connector hanging loose in that first picture you posted about 8 pages up, located behind the J527?

Hi David:
Thanks for your kind thoughts. This project is turning into one of those 'learning by discovery' excercises - kind of like what a 5 year old goes through when he or she decides to tear apart the contents of one of the kitchen cupboards. I'm not at all discouraged or frustrated by it, in fact, it's kind of fun. The only problem is that it is taking forever to complete.
I have put a request in to Robert Bentley publications (the folks who produce the Phaeton repair manual on CD) to ask if they know where this connector is. We'll see if they can help. I know that our friends in Dresden would tell us right away if I asked, but that kind of takes all the fun out of it - normally we try to figure these modifications out by ourself, and then when everything is done, ask the Dresden staff to have a look and see if we made any errors or omissions.
As for the yellow connector you referred to (I think it is the one in the picture below) - that is probably an airbag connector. In the Phaeton, anything that has to do with occupant protection or occupant restraint (airbags, seatbelt pre-tensioners, stuff like that) will have yellow wrapping on the wire bundles, and yellow connectors. That provides a warning to technicians not to test continuity of these wires with a conventional tester - something that could result in unwanted activation of the airbag. For the purpose of this project, I needed to remove that connector to be able to physically fit the paddle shifter connector onto the J527 Steering Wheel Electronics Controller. That was a very straightforward task - remove the yellow connector, physically install (clip on) the paddle shifter connector bracket, then re-connect the yellow connector.
By the way - whenever it is necessary to remove (disconnect) any connector that relates to occupant protection - meaning, any yellow connector - it is important that the ignition is turned off. Otherwise, the airbag system will generate a fault code, and it will then be necessary to take the Phaeton to the dealer to have the fault code cleared. But, if the ignition is off, the airbag system will not notice that you have removed and replaced the connector.
Michael
*The yellow connector is an occupant protection system connector (disregard the red arrow in this picture)*
_It is not related to the paddle shifters, but needs to be removed and replaced to enable the paddle shifter connector to be clipped onto the J527_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

By the way - just for the record, to help those who need to buy the matching (male) connector to go into the end of the (female) connector that is attached to the paddle shifters (in other words, the connector that plugs into the one shown in the photo directly above) - here is a picture of the North American parts catalog page that shows the matching connector.
When you go to your VW dealer to get this, the key information that the parts person will need is contained in the header line across the top of the page. The connector you want is number 4. It's hard to read the text in this scan, but if you look a bit higher up on this thread, you will see an enlargement of this page in the background of one of the other pictures.
The information in the far right column of this page tells you what the part number of the repair wire is. So, there is quite a bit of good information contained on this parts catalog page.
Michael
*North American Parts Catalog listing for the connector that goes into the paddle shifter assembly*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_...and has no more than 17 pretty coloured wires running into it.









There are several other 17 pin plugs running to that area of the dash but they are other colors. I'll bet it won't be that hard to find it.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (spockcat)*

It seems that there are quite a few 17 pin connectors behind the instrument panel of the Phaeton - thanks to Art at Bentley Publishers, we know know that the following connectors exist in the same area:
T17a, colored gray,
T17b, colored black also,
T17d, colored white,
T17e, colored blue,
T17f, colored green
T17g, colored red,
These T17s are all in the same general area behind the dash/instrument panel and to the left. 
But, there is no information in the North American documentation (either the repair manual that Phaeton owners can buy, or the VESIS system that the VW dealers use) that identifies the exact location of these connectors. 
I have made a further inquiry, hopefully some information will come back later this week. I really don't want to go digging around looking for that connector. If all else fails, I can trace a few other wires that run to T17c from the 'T16f' connector on the J527 steering wheel electronics controller, but I really don't want go down that path - physically tracing wires on a vehicle of this complexity won't be fun, I am sure of that.
Michael


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Then more than likely it is 8E0 972 585 or its mate 8E0 972 575. The would lead me to believe it is: flat contact housing with helper contact catch steering col. combi switch.
This is shown as part #29 is page 971-81. It is next to part #8, 3B0 937 741: flat connector housing with additional contact catch for vehicles with electic height-adjust. steering column. Also near to part # 42, 6X0 972 773: flat contact housing airbag interlock (passenger side) (drivers side) knee airbag unit.
Unless you cannot physically get into this section of the dash, I would think it would be easy to find. I will send you the PDF of the parts page.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (spockcat)*

Ah, Jim, you are a gentleman and a scholar! I think that is exactly the connector I am looking for. It will be easy to find now, because I have already come across connector number 8 on that diagram. Connector number 8 is the connector that attaches to the little 4 way rocker switch on the lower left side of the steering column that we use to adjust the tilt and telescope settings for the steering wheel. So - if that parts illustration is truly representative of how the harness is assembled (rather than just being a schematic), then it should now be quite easy to find the T17c connector. I can easily locate the connector that is part number 8, and follow it up to the junction. From the junction, the cable goes to the parking brake connector (number 50) in one direction, and to what we think is T17c (number 29) in the other direction.
Art mentioned that there was a second black 17 pin connector (T17b), from the information on the parts diagram, it looks like that second black connector is part number 27, an air conditioning connector. Hopefully it will be well away from T17c. In any case, I have a pretty complete description of what colour wires come out of what pins on T17c (this from Phaeton wiring diagram 23, which is the Steering Wheel wiring diagram) - I can confirm that T17c is, in fact, c and not b by comparing wire colours at the connector.
Again, thanks a lot! This is a great help.
Michael
*Phaeton Wiring Harness*
_Could T17c be part number 29?_
_(photo lost, sorry)_


_Modified by PanEuropean at 10:09 PM 8-15-2008_


----------



## fly4food (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Micheal,
While you do the research for the proper connector for your transmission, can you also look for the connector for the 6 speed transmission, as I understand this is the only difference between your car and mine?
Philippe


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (fly4food)*

Philippe,
I think that V8 owners will be in luck here. I don't have the V8 wiring diagram on this computer but Michael sent it to me and from what I recall, it has the same intermediate connectors as the W12. Furthermore, the wiring harness shown above is not differentiated for W12 or V8. So it is my opinion that the V8 has the same plug in the same location as the W12 and V8 owners will be able to install paddle shifters just as easy as W12 owners.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (fly4food)*

Hi Philippe:
I agree with Jim's hypothesis, above. If the V8 wiring harness (from the transmission controller to the T17c connector) also includes the two wires for the paddle shifters, then the procedure will be exactly the same for the V8 engine cars.
But - I still don't know if the two wires that I discovered at the big 88 pin connector on the Transmission Control Module (connector T88a) run all the way back to T17c, or if they terminate at the smaller T10ga connector that sits on the top of the transmission control module. It's a pain to gain access to the T10ga connector - this requires disassembly of the Plenum Chamber Cover, removal of the passenger windshield wiper motor, etc. - so, I am going to go looking at T17c first, and hope that the two wires that I found at T88a are continued through T10ga all the way up to T17c.
Michael


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
I think the easiest way to find out for sure (aside from digging into the wiring on a V8) will be to install a set of paddles on a V8, put in the proper coding, and try them. I am betting that the wiring does exist in all Phaetons. The car is built in such small numbers that the little additional wiring isn't such a big issue.
Incidentally, you did ascertain that the wiring did run from T88 to T10ga. Did you also ascertain that the proper color wires exited T10ga and therefore to T17c? And is T10ga in the same location on the V8 as the W12?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (spockcat)*

*Finally got them working - the job is done!*
This has got to be, without any doubt, the funniest post I have ever made on Vortex.
After postponing the inevitable as long as I could (heck, I cleaned out the garage, washed the car, unloaded the dishwasher, raked the leaves, etc. first), I finally went to the Phaeton and started to look for the T17c connector. I dug out my favorite shop worklight so I could see what I was doing, removed all the panels from around the steering column, and started to trace my way backwards along the wire leading from the 4 way steering column movement switch, as Jim suggested earlier this week.
The first thing I came to - literally, within 5 seconds of starting work - was a little, flat, 5 pin connector, with a blue and brown wire coming out of it, very neatly and carefully taped to one side of the existing wiring harness. I couldn't believe it. After all the disassembly of the plenum, removal of the wiper motor, taking the transmission controller apart, phoning Diane at PCC to ask for help, etc. etc. - I had just discovered that *all the required wiring, including the connector, is installed on the Phaeton at the factory.* All we need to do if we want to retrofit paddle shifters is - uh, try not to laugh too hard - buy the paddle shifters and plug them in.
Here's some photos that tell the story better. But, there is more written information about how to finish the installation at the bottom, under the photos.
*What I found when I looked upward, on the inboard side of the steering column*
_Every so neatly taped in place, so it won't rattle. Quality at its best._








*Here's another view, photo taken from the front passenger seat*
_You can see the driver door in the background._








*After unwrapping the tape that held it in place...*








*...I just plugged it into the connector on the paddle shifters.*









So, from this we now know that it is not necessary to buy the connector described earlier in this thread, or the repair wires, or even open the hood. I am going to guess that this same connector is present on a V8 North American spec Phaeton also - I will have a look at one next weekend, at the Alabama GTG at David's house, to make sure, and post the findings here.
The only parts that you need to get are the paddle shifters themselves, and the two bezels with the second hole in them for the paddle shifter arms. That's it. Total installation time should be in the range of about 30 to 45 minutes, tops.
After plugging the connector in and putting all the cover parts back in place around the steering column, I hooked up my diagnostic scan tool (VAG-COM) and entered the value of 00 in adaptation channel 0 of the Automatic Transmission controller, which is the controller at address 02. I don't know if it was necessary to do this or not - it just made sense to me to reset the controller, so it would look around and see what it was connected to next time it was powered up.
I took the car out for a drive, and everything worked just fine. Note that on the Phaeton, the paddle shifter arms have no effect on the behavior of the car if the big transmission shift lever in the middle of the car is in the D (Drive) position. You can pull on the arms as much as you want to, but nothing happens. I think this makes a lot of sense, because if you inadvertently bump one of the arms, it won't have any effect on the car.
But... if you move the transmission lever to the right - in other words, you put it into the TipTronic position - you can now upshift or downshift as when you want to by pulling on the appropriate arm. The car is smart enough to ignore your request if you ask it do do something stupid, like shift into first gear when you are driving at 60 MPH, or shift into 5th gear when you are stopped at a traffic light. I didn't bother testing to see if it works in the S (Sport) position - I have never used the Sport position anyway.
I'm still laughing about all the work we went to, sourcing that connector, looking for wires, etc. etc. when the darn connector was there all the time, courtesy of the craftspeople in Dresden who built the car.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

For the record - what it looks like when everything is done. Personally, I think this is kind of a dumb option - at least for me, anyway, a driver who only uses P, R, and D, and has never driven the car faster than 120 km/h (about 75 MPH) - but it certainly was a lot of fun to figure out how to retrofit it.
*Paddle Shifter Installation - finally finished.*


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Much congratulations Michael. You the man. In a way, it's funny now. But a week ago this was not funny.
Jim, if you're reading this, I guess you know what my next IM to you will be about. I wish now that I had ordered the parts from you a week or so ago as I would have definitely done this mod this coming weekend.
Michael, I will really enjoy this feature around my town as it is hilly here. I think you will enjoy it more than you think once you try it a bit.


_Modified by dcowan699 at 10:30 PM 10-15-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (dcowan699)*

Great job Michael. Pretty funny that you dug so deep into the car looking for what was right under your nose all along. Looks like I better check up on my paddle order and probably need to order a number Phaeton paddle trim pieces. 

_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_I took the car out for a drive, and everything worked just fine. Note that on the Phaeton, the paddle shifter arms have no effect on the behavior of the car if the big transmission shift lever in the middle of the car is in the D (Drive) position. You can pull on the arms as much as you want to, but nothing happens. I think this makes a lot of sense, because if you inadvertently bump one of the arms, it won't have any effect on the car.

David,
Michael's above statement is very surprising. It should work in Drive. That is how it works in the Touareg. I think either he has the wrong coding in the TCM or he has user error.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (spockcat)*

I'm glad you responded Jim. I had posted my sadness about it not working in "D" , then deleted that post . You must have caught that post before I deleted it. You're hopefully correct as I won't use it if I have to get into the habit of sliding my shifter to the right OR I'll just have to get into the habit of doing that.
Hopefully Michael, you, or maybe even I, can work this out. I don't have the code books so I probably won't be anything other than an observer.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Michael's above statement is very surprising. It should work in Drive. That is how it works in the Touareg. 

No, it's not surprising at all. The two vehicles are designed for totally different purposes. I think it makes a lot of sense that the paddles are disabled on the Phaeton until you move the selector lever over to the Tiptronic position. This avoids inadvertent activation of the feature.
Next time I am in Europe (about 15 days), I will check and confirm that the European Phaetons that have paddle shifters installed at the factory behave the same way. There is NO CODING DIFFERENCE between Phaetons with and without paddle shifters - this I know for sure, having got it right from the horse's mouth in Fredrichshafen.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Regardless, Michael, your work is certainly not in vain. I WANT IT on my car. I'll just learn to push it over to the right if I have to. Come to think of it, you have to do that anyway without the paddles.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Does the North american manual give instructions on how to use the paddles? If not, please also check in the European manual. Frankly, I don't see why they would not work in D mode. If VW thought inadvertent activation would be an issue, then this would/should have carried over to the Touareg. 
Maybe we will find out this is a difference between the 5 speed and 6 speed transmission. 
PS: Is the coding of the 5 speed and 6 speed transmission the same?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (dcowan699)*

Hi David:
I'll show you how to install them next weekend at the Birmingham, Alabama GTG - October 21 to 23 . It is super-simple. If you have the paddle shifters themselves by then, we can install them, and just use a Dremel tool to make small holes in the two bezels, as a temporary fix until you get the proper bezels.
Total cost of this modification should not be too high - the bezels are about $10 each, I can't remember what the paddle shifter arms cost (the whole thing, both arms and the connector, comes as one piece) - I think about $200, but that is a guess, I can't find the receipt. As we now know, no cable is needed...








Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (spockcat)*

Wow! Great questions here. I'll go out and check my manual and see what or if anything is mentioned.


----------



## fly4food (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
I checked on my car and guess what, I found the same connector as you with a blue and brown wire








Can you confirm the following parts number I need to order:
3D0 858 339 B color 4A1 (brown) for right side
3D0 858 440 B color 4A1 (brown) for left side
3D0 953 543 b color 01C satin black
Philippe



_Modified by fly4food at 2:00 PM 10-16-2005_


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Congrats on the final outcome. I look forward to seeing it in Trussville and trying it out. This could be on by Christmas list. 
BTW, you are bringing the cable I need for the keyless start to Trussville, right? See you there on Saturday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Regards,
Brent


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (W126C)*

*Hi Brent:*
Yes, I will bring the keyless start cable.
*Hi Philippe:*
The only parts you need are what is pictured below, no more. For tools, you will need two 'uncommon' tools, one is a VW trim removal tool and the other is a Torx size 8 screwdriver. It's best to buy a very high quality screwdriver, because the bit is very tiny, and unless you get a top quality one, the bit will probably strip on you. 
If you drop by your VW dealership and ask the Phaeton tech to buy the screwdriver for you from the Snap-On truck, you can also ask him or her about how to go about getting a VW trim removal tool. I will be visiting Phaeton Customer Care in Auburn Hills on Wednesday, I will inquire about how we (as owners) can source the trim removal tools. Normally they are given out to the VW technicians when they attend training classes.
Michael
*Paddle Shifter Assembly*








*Bezels with two holes*
_*4A1* refers to the chocolate brown colour - this suffix will differ according to the interior colour of your Phaeton._








*VW Trim Removal Tool*


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Unfortunately, I don't see how I can get them that quick. We may have time to disassemble my steering wheel area to show me how to do it, then I can do it later.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_ the other is a Torx size 8 screwdriver. 
Michael


The screws are actually Torx 9. You can get the screwdrivers at Sears. But beware that when I bought mine, I noticed that some appeared to be mislabeled. At least to my eye they looked more like a Torx 6 size rather than a Torx 9. A Torx 8 might work but as Michael said above, if it isn't a high quality one, it will strip.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (spockcat)*

Hi Jim:
Thanks for correcting that screwdriver size. Perhaps that's why I was having problems with the bit on the screwdriver stripping - I had one size too small a screwdriver.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

I really don't see why VW sees that the functionality of this feature should be different in a Phaeton versus a Touraeg. The whole reason for the paddle shifters IMO should be for instantaneous shifting with as few motions as possible for quick acceleration and hill downshifting while still enjoying the benefits of an automatic transmission. 
What I wanted to be able to do was go my merry way in Drive, then when needed, make a quick paddle move down and back up as needed without having to look down.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (dcowan699)*

Today I got in a set of Phaeton trim pieces for David. I knew from Michael's photos that they were similar to the Touareg pieces. But when I compare them to the Touareg pieces, I have to say that they are exactly the same, except the part number prefix and the price. VW charges more than 3 times the price for the Phaeton trim. 
EDIT: I tried David's Phaeton piece on my Touareg's steering column. Fits just like the Touareg part. 
Below is a photo comparison of my Touareg trim (without the paddle shift hole) and the Phaeton trim (with paddle shift hole).










_Modified by spockcat at 11:29 AM 10-19-2005_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (spockcat)*

Interesting conclusion.
Sounds like the dental supply reps work in your field too Jim








I swear , if I needed a screwdriver and bought it through Patterson Dental supply rep, it would probably cost $50


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (dcowan699)*

As long as you can sterilize it.........


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (spockcat)*

Jim ,
even though they fit the same, does the color match properly as well?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_Jim ,
even though they fit the same, does the color match properly as well?

First, the color codes are the same for anthracite (75R) and brown (4A1). 
Second, the above photos are of 75R from a Touareg and the 75R that are now in YOUR Phaeton. 
The only colors that I don't have are the Navy Blue and the Petrol (green).
I just sent Fly4food a set of 4A1 Touareg trim. If it isn't correct in color and fit, then I will order the Phaeton 4A1. But I suspect that it will be right as your Phaeton trim fit in my Touareg and the brown in the photo by Michael looks like the same brown in the Touaregs.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (spockcat)*

Thanks Jim. Mine match perfectly.


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (dcowan699)*

For those of you who have installed paddle shifters - do you find that they obstruct your line of sight or access to any of the controls or instrument gauges??
Also, please provide some feedback on their functionality... do you find that you use them much?? With the experience you have using them - would you still go through the expense and time to install them - or is it more of a novelty...
The above question may be a bit premature since prehaps only Michael has much experience using them on a Phaeton - while driving to Alabama...


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Gizmos and such...*

We found them confusing when reaching for the turn signal and wiper stalks. Also, the car does not generate lateral load when cornering to need both hands on the wheel justify them IMHO. There is no change in vehicle performance and they really seem to be nothing more than another Audi-esque gizmo. I thought they looked cheap and cluttery inside the understated interior.
Now the push button start is another story all together....
~PC


_Modified by PhaetonChix at 11:26 AM 10-23-2005_


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Gizmos and such... (PhaetonChix)*

Good enough for me. (off my list) It's too long anyway.
Don


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (copernicus0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *copernicus0001* »_For those of you who have installed paddle shifters - do you find that they obstruct your line of sight or access to any of the controls or instrument gauges??
Also, please provide some feedback on their functionality... do you find that you use them much?? With the experience you have using them - would you still go through the expense and time to install them - or is it more of a novelty...
The above question may be a bit premature since prehaps only Michael has much experience using them on a Phaeton - while driving to Alabama...


So far I love them. I used them yesterday and some today. Yes, they are somewhat a novelty but I will use them. They do not get in my way and it will take some getting used to. I just wish I could use them in the Drive position. They only take about 20 minutes to put in (however, for the first time it may take an hour). I guess being a motorcyclist, I like a little more control of shifting. The paddles really bring out the power of the W12. I do believe you won't have to spend as much as I did because Jim has proven that the Touraeg parts work on the Phaeton. He actually installed mine on a T. before mailing mine to me. I think he said they were about 1/3 the cost. Go ahead, buy them. It will be nice to have.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Glad you like them. I was only commenting for me, I sure many will love em. Not meant to insult your decision..


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_I do believe you won't have to spend as much as I did because Jim has proven that the Touraeg parts work on the Phaeton. He actually installed mine on a T. before mailing mine to me. I think he said they were about 1/3 the cost. Go ahead, buy them. It will be nice to have.

Actually, I gave you the price that I normally charge for the Touareg paddles and trim. I hadn't checked the actual price of the Phaeton trim before I told you how much it was going to be. But it is only the Phaeton trim pieces that are expensive. The paddles are the same parts for both the Touareg and the Phaeton. 
Incidentally, the German retail price of this option is 850 Euros. This is one of those rare items that you can add to the car after it is built for much less than the option itself.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (copernicus0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *copernicus0001* »_For those of you who have installed paddle shifters - do you find that they obstruct your line of sight or access to any of the controls or instrument gauges??

No, no obstruction of any kind - in fact, you can't even see the paddle shifters when you are seated and driving the car, they are totally hidden behind the steering wheel. It takes a few days to get used to the fact that they are there - meaning, they get in the way when you reach for the turn signal or wiper stalk, but only for a few days, until your hand learns to take a more precise path to the two control stalks.

_Quote, originally posted by *copernicus0001* »_Also, please provide some feedback on their functionality... do you find that you use them much?? With the experience you have using them - would you still go through the expense and time to install them - or is it more of a novelty...

My opinion? They're useless as teats on a nun. But, I don't often drive on twisty roads, and David lives in an area that has lots of twisty roads with dips and hills. My neighbor, who drives a BMW 330, took my Phaeton out for a spin after I put the paddle shifters in, and he thinks that they are great, that they make a huge difference to the 'sportyness' of the car. I guess it very much depends on how you drive the car, and where you drive the car.

_Quote, originally posted by *copernicus0001* »_The above question may be a bit premature since perhaps only Michael has much experience using them on a Phaeton - while driving to Alabama...

Well - I haven't exactly worn them out on the American Interstate system...
Michael


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Well - I haven't exactly worn them out on the American Interstate system...
Michael

I haven't worn mine out on my Touareg either. But who needs to shift with a V10 TDI?


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Another functional appraisal of the paddle shifters*

After driving around now for 5 days with my paddle shifters, I've noticed that you can freely shift from 5th down to 2nd gear (within normal RPM parameters of course) , but you can't shift down into 1st gear until the RPMs are less than 2000 rpm. This is no big deal but I can see this as a safety feature not to rev the motor too high on a decelerating downshift.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Another functional appraisal of the paddle shifters (dcowan699)*

Some folks have sent me instant messages asking about the retail cost of the parts. I checked at a dealer in Southern Germany today - the paddle shifters themselves cost €152, and the two covers for either side of the steering wheel trim are € 9 each. If you purchase these parts in Germany, there is also a 16% sales tax that will be added.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Another functional appraisal of the paddle shifters (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Today I got in a set of Phaeton trim pieces for David. I knew from Michael's photos that they were similar to the Touareg pieces. But when I compare them to the Touareg pieces, I have to say that they are exactly the same, except the part number prefix and the price. VW charges more than 3 times the price for the Phaeton trim. 

Wow, VW must be giving the Touareg trim pieces away if they only cost one third the price of the Phaeton ones - the Phaeton paddle shifter trim cover only costs $10, and that's in Switzerland, which is normally more expensive than Germany. $3 for a Touareg one is a good deal.
Michael
*Paddle Shifter Trim Piece for Phaeton*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Another functional appraisal of the paddle shifters (PanEuropean)*

I just discovered that the North American Phaeton owner manual has a section in it describing how the paddle shifters work, even though I am not aware that VW of America ever offered this option on the North American Phaetons. 
The page from the manual is substantially correct, the only difference I have found is that the paddle shifter does not work unless you move the transmission selector over to the 'Tiptronic' position (towards the passenger side).
I would be curious to hear from any Phaeton owners outside of North America (James, Daniel ???) - do the Paddle Shifters work if the transmission selector is left in the normal D or S position?
Michael
*Paddle Shifter Operating Instructions (from NAR Owner Manual)*


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Another functional appraisal of the paddle shifters (PanEuropean)*

A few of the forum participants retrofitted paddle shifters a few months ago... Since you have experienced new feature for a few months now, I was wondering if anyone has any additional comments about their utilization of this feature... 
Thanks,
Douglas


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Another functional appraisal of the paddle shifters (copernicus0001)*

Hi,
I just re-read this thread and I'm still not sure if anybody has figured out a way for the shift paddle mod to work while the car is in 'D' or 'S' so that it reverts back to auto mode in 15 seconds. This would be a perfect mod for me so that I could nudge the transmission into 6th on the highway at a reasonable speed while in sport mode.
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Another functional appraisal of the paddle shifters (pretendcto)*

Hi Paul, let me give you my take on paddle shifters. Michael installed mine in 30 minutes in the dark so they are indeed a simple add-on.
The paddles are only active when the shifter is in the tiptronic position. When you accelerate, you pull back on the right paddle to upshift to 2nd and the process continues to 5th or 6th gear depending on W12 versus V8. Of course it will only upshift on demand only after the RPM is at a rate which would permit an upshift. In other words, you can't force it to upshift into 4th gear at only 15 miles per hour.
If you fail to upshift using the paddles, the transmission will automatically shift up to the next gear to prevent any damage to the drivetrain and motor. I'm embarassed to say this but I have forgotten to upshift a time or two as I was listening to the fabulous sound system rather loudly and the motor is so quiet that it revved up on me without even noticing it.
On downshifting, you can pull back on the left paddle to downshift. Of course that is only allowed within a safe RPM range. 
I have noticed though that you can't force a downshift into 1st gear until the rpm is below 2000.


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Another functional appraisal of the paddle shifters (dcowan699)*

David,
Thanks for the feedback, it sounds like the paddle mod operates exactly like the tip gate. I sure wish it operated like the Touareg, ie, car is in 'D' or 'S' and you can temporarily override the automatic mode. Still seems like a feature that has a hidden code somewhere since it's mentioned in the Phaeton manual that Michael has posted earlier in this thread (4 posts up). I wonder how European Phaeton's equipped from the factory with paddles operate?
Paul


_Modified by pretendcto at 1:36 PM 1-25-2006_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Another functional appraisal of the paddle shifters (pretendcto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pretendcto* »_David,
Thanks for the feedback, it sounds like the paddle mod operates exactly like the tip gate. I sure wish it operated like the Touareg, ie, car is in 'D' or 'S' and you can temporarily override the automatic mode. Still seems like a feature that has a hidden code somewhere since it's mentioned in the Phaeton manual that Michael has posted earlier in this thread (4 posts up). I wonder how European Phaeton's equipped from the factory with paddles operate?
Paul

_Modified by pretendcto at 1:36 PM 1-25-2006_

I agree, as I don't use it as much as I would like to because of that fact. I just can't seem to intuitively remember to pull down and over on the shifter in order to routinely use the paddles. I used it all the time on my Benz because it was just reflexive to me.
And yes, it is just like using the shifter . Just at the steering wheel instead of at the shifter.
IMO, I believe I could just do without them now that I've had them 4 months. I wanted to use them but since they won't operate in Drive, I just forget about them








Otherwise, I would be using them daily because I live in a hilly, stop and go town.


_Modified by dcowan699 at 2:14 PM 1-25-2006_


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Another functional appraisal of the paddle shifters (dcowan699)*

It looks like we're waiting for a ROW Phaeton owner with factory shift paddles to contribute to this discussion. I am very interested in finding out for sure if the paddles can be made to work as desired. Thanks for your feedback!










_Modified by pretendcto at 8:20 AM 1-28-2006_


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Another functional appraisal of the paddle shifters (pretendcto)*

Does anybody know of a European forum where the question of whether or not a Phaeton equipped with factory shift paddles works while the car is in 'D' or 'S'? I'd really like to know if the shift paddle mod could be made to operate in this fashion. Thanks.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Another functional appraisal of the paddle shifters (pretendcto)*

It does have me stuped also as just yesterday the new MB S550 comes now with the paddles shifters in its 7 speed tranny and of course it operates at any time needed on the fly!!


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Another functional appraisal of the paddle shifters (dcowan699)*

As I recall, Lexus is doing that too..


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Another functional appraisal of the paddle shifters (copernicus0001)*

Michael, forgive me if this question has been asked before, but have you ever seen any VAG scans to see what code is present on a Bentley with paddle shifters? If Bentley paddles shift in Drive, (and I have no idea if they do, ... I just know that Touraegs do) , wouldn't a Phaeton behave the same if it were coded the same as a Bentley Flying Spur? If so, how could we get a scan of one in order to try out the codes and see if they will work on a Phaeton?
Please don't go to any extra trouble for this. I was just proposing the idea and asking if you've seen a scan of the paddle shifting address of a scan. 
I also am wondering if we have any forum contributors from Europe if they have paddle shifters , and if so, how do their paddles operate over there. I went to the Bentley forum today and posted the question over there if anyone has a Bentley with paddle shifters, and if so, would they explain how they function.


_Modified by dcowan699 at 8:22 PM 1-30-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Another functional appraisal of the paddle shifters (dcowan699)*

Hi David:
I've looked at diagnostic scans of European Phaetons (both with and without factory installed paddle shifters) and noted that the transmission has a different coding value. For example, a NAR five speed transmission controller (controller 02) is coded 1102, whereas a European Phaeton with the same engine and transmission is coded 0101.
I am going to hazard a guess that the difference in the coding is primarily a result of different shift pattern programming, to optimize the transmission to achieve the best fuel economy according to the (different) rules of the European and American tests. It may also be a result of emissions related changes. However, I am also going to guess that changing the code of a NAR transmission to the appropriate European code might just give us the functionality we want. The problem, though, is that I have not yet been able to find a way to change the coding of the transmission - at least, the 5 speed, anyway.
I have not given up yet.
Michael


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Another functional appraisal of the paddle shifters (PanEuropean)*

The behavior of the paddles, i.e., that they don't work unless the transmission is put into Tiptronic mode, is the only thing keeping me from doing the mod on my V8. I think some others feel the same way. 
Michael - keep trying! Whisper the question into one of your foreign friends ears! You never know what they might whisper back.


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Another functional appraisal of the paddle shifters (car_guy)*

I'm still thinking about this mod and there are still 2 unresolved issues in my head. 1) Has anybody with a V8 retrofitted the paddle shifters? I know of a couple of W12's .. and 2) Have we confirmed how a Phaeton with factory equipped paddles operate? I truly appreciate your input. Thanks!


_Modified by pretendcto at 9:19 PM 2-4-2006_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Another functional appraisal of the paddle shifters (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Hi David:
I've looked at diagnostic scans of European Phaetons (both with and without factory installed paddle shifters) and noted that the transmission has a different coding value. For example, a NAR five speed transmission controller (controller 02) is coded 1102, whereas a European Phaeton with the same engine and transmission is coded 0101.

Michael

Would it hurt for me to give it a try??


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Another functional appraisal of the paddle shifters (pretendcto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pretendcto* »_I'm still thinking about this mod and there are still 2 unresolved issues in my head. 1) Has anybody with a V8 retrofitted the paddle shifters? I know of a couple of W12's .. and 2) Have we confirmed how a Phaeton with factory equipped paddles operate? I truly appreciate your input. Thanks!

_Modified by pretendcto at 9:19 PM 2-4-2006_


Paul, it baffles me that no one from Europe (or other countries other than USA) has responded to this question. Makes you wonder if this is a rare item over there or are they just shy and don't have VAGCOMs








My question is would the codes of a Bentley with paddles work on a Phaeton? Just how similar are these two cars in other aspects of coding? The reason I ask is would phone integration, DVD nav integration, paddle shifter behavior , slow clock corrections, wheel selections and other issues ever be resolved by swapping/sharing parts from the Bentley parts bin. Paldi (Fred) accomplished the wheel issue with his project. If it works on a Bentley, would we eventually be able to take a Phaeton to a Bentley dealership and get some of the convenience features worked out? Let's face it, some of us most likely have to rely on a Bentley dealership to get our cars worked on when a major problem ever crops up, like an engine overhaul or leather seat replacements, etc. Of course, I'm talking about 5+ years from now when VW totally loses interest in servicing these cars.


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Another functional appraisal of the paddle shifters (pretendcto)*

Perhaps we should look at the operation of the paddle shifters in the Bentley Continental Flying Spur... It is very similar (although I think its transmission is a 6-speed). There is a Bentley dealer in Downers Grove - perhaps a visit there on Saturday would worthwhile....


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Another functional appraisal of the paddle shifters (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_My question is would the codes of a Bentley with paddles work on a Phaeton? Just how similar are these two cars in other aspects of coding? 

David, we know what the codes are for the ROW Phaeton 5 speed and 6 speed transmissions, and we know how to change the codes - it is the same process as changing the coding on the suspension system. The problem is that the transmission controller is 'locked' and requires a security code be entered first, before one is able to change the transmission coding. None of us know what the security code is for the transmission control module.
I'm not really sure why the ROW and NAR transmissions are coded differently, however, I am going to *guess *that the transmission function has been fine-tuned to give the best possible results under the American emissions and fuel economy testing requirements, which are different from the ROW emissions and fuel economy testing requirements. Because this is a 'legislative compliance' thing, I can comprehend why VW protects the controller with a security code.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Another functional appraisal of the paddle shifters (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
...The problem is that the transmission controller is 'locked' and requires a security code be entered first, before one is able to change the transmission coding. None of us know what the security code is for the transmission control module....

Michael

Thanks for that info. I had no idea that it was locked up. Interesting.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Another functional appraisal of the paddle shifters (copernicus0001)*

Hi Douglas:
The Touareg folks recode the transmission controller. It seems that the transmission controller on the Touareg does not require a security code.
If they don't do the recode, the paddle shifters won't work at all. If they do the recode, the shifters will work anytime they are actuated when the vehicle is in 'Drive'. Actuating a shifter causes the transmission to move into Tiptronic mode. If the paddle shifters are then not touched for 15 seconds, the transmission reverts to whatever mode it was previously in (Drive or Sport).
Here is the link to the discussion of Touareg transmission coding - back when everyone was trying to figure it out. This discussion is in the VAG-COM forum, not the Touareg forum. Coding for paddle shift on Touareg or Phaeton
Michael


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Another functional appraisal of the paddle shifters (dcowan699)*

Michael,
A few quick questions:
1. When adding paddle shifters to a Touareg, does the modification function in the same manner as on the Phaeton?? (i.e., Is it necessary to move the transmission selector to manual, or does moving a paddle shifter temporarily override D or S (while in D or S)??)
2. When performing the paddle shifter mod on the Touareg, it is necessary to make a change to its transmission controller?? Is its controller locked too?? If so, do forum members know how to bypass the security code on the Touareg transmission controller??
3. If the paddle shifters should work differently than they do (allowing temporary "on the fly" use), would the dealership do the proper coding after the mod was performed so that the paddle shifters work in the desired manner??
Michael - I am assuming that you know these answers off the top of your head.... I recall that you had significant input into the Touareg forum regarding paddle shifters.
Thanks,
Douglas


----------



## Four Speed Fox (May 16, 2005)

After seeing Michael's paddle shifters and also seeing them work in a V8, I need them for my car. It'll be faster around Mid-Ohio, dontcha know. 
Are there any forum members who can order the parts, or know of an English-speaking dealership who will accept the order?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Four Speed Fox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Four Speed Fox* »_Are there any forum members who can order the parts, or know of an English-speaking dealership who will accept the order? 

I recommend sending an IM to gezuvor, I think he knows someone who can get these for you.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Four Speed Fox)*

*Transmission Coding Information to enable full functionality of Paddle Shifters*
To enable full functionality of paddle shifters, exactly as described in the Owner Manual (page 118, see below), the transmission controller - controller 02 - needs to be recoded as follows:
For North American Region (NAR) Phaetons - change coding from *0001102* to *0000102*.
This has already been tested by Chris W. in Chicago and proven to work on his V8 Phaeton, which is fitted with the 6 speed automatic transmission. We still need to confirm that this will work with a W12 Phaeton that is equipped with the 5 speed automatic transmission, I am awaiting word from David C. and Brent.
Many, many thanks to our engineering friends at Volkswagen for their invaluable assistance to help us solve this problem.
Michael
*Operating Instructions (from NAR Owner Manual)*


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_...To enable full functionality of paddle shifters, exactly as described in the Owner Manual (page 118, see below) ...

WOW!! I haven't purchased the parts yet but I'm going to do that right away! Many thanks to everybody who kept at this mod and thanks for sharing the great news Michael!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Paul


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (pretendcto)*

Paul:
I spoke with Richard at http://www.oempl.us yesterday, and he has some paddle shifters coming in - I think he is expecting them at the end of the month. I will let him know that we have figured out the coding trick for the V8 Phaetons, as this will probably affect demand.
Michael


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_ We still need to confirm that this will work with a W12 Phaeton that is equipped with the 5 speed automatic transmission, I am awaiting word from David C. and Brent.

This is *great news.* I never got all my parts and thought I would wait until we return from Dresden. Now I'm ready to order.
David, it's all up to you now. Please tell us it works. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Regards,
Brent


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (W126C)*

Hi Brent:
We're all waiting with bated breath to find out if one can recode a 5 speed (w12) transmission without difficulty. 
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (pretendcto)*

I will be upgrading my VAGCOM software later this evening, make the code changes possibly and will report back soon afterwards. I tried this modification at lunch and the VAG kicked out the new code and kept reverting back to the old code







. I am hoping it is due to having old software. Words of warning as to what I've experienced while in tiptronic to activate the paddle shifters: Do not rapidly shift down from 5th to 3rd while coasting downhill while the drivetrain is relaxed and not under heavy motor influence as it will jerk the tranny very hard. I assume this will happen even after the recoding. The V8s may not respond this way but I do know that my W12 does this.


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Paul:
I spoke with Richard at http://www.oempl.us yesterday, and he has some paddle shifters coming in - I think he is expecting them at the end of the month. I will let him know that we have figured out the coding trick for the V8 Phaetons, as this will probably affect demand.
Michael

I just went to order from his website and there was no visible evidence of an SSL connection so I refused to send my personal information over the internet in clear text. I did contact him via the site contact form and I'm waiting for his response. I am in charge of many business websites and security is a huge consideration.
Thanks for letting me know ... I'm very anxious to get them!








Paul


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Hi Brent:We're all waiting with bated breath to find out if one can recode a 5 speed (w12) transmission without difficulty. Michael

*Damn,* This is like waiting for your fifth or sixth child to be born.








Regards,
Brent


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (W126C)*

I'm about ready to cancel two hours of patients just so I can get home and get this resolved.








What's a drag is it'll take me an hour to load that updated program when normally this would take 3 minutes tops. It's getting those old VAG programs out, rebooting the computer yadda , yadda, yadda.


_Modified by dcowan699 at 5:25 PM 3-6-2006_


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

No, it will not take that long to get everything done. You will be fine. Patients, with the patients.







(I wish I could learn this.) Nobody here is going to die before you get home. Except those with weak hearts. And a few W12 owners!








We will be here just waiting to hear from you. 
Regards,
Brent


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (pretendcto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pretendcto* »_... I did contact him via the site contact form and I'm waiting for his response. ...

I heard back from Rich at http://www.oempl.us and he is already moving forward with making his online store more secure. Thanks Rich for your prompt reply!


----------



## Four Speed Fox (May 16, 2005)

*Re: (pretendcto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pretendcto* »_
I just went to order from his website and there was no visible evidence of an SSL connection so I refused to send my personal information over the internet in clear text. I did contact him via the site contact form and I'm waiting for his response. I am in charge of many business websites and security is a huge consideration.

I think your personal data is safer moving in plaintext across a couple fully switched networks and the backbone than it is sitting on a Windows PC, but that's just my opinion.
If there's anyone out there sniffing the backbones (besides the Feds) they are keeping awfully low-profile about it. Can't think of much reason to do it - not when universities are inadvertently sharing DBs through public interfaces and Chase is losing a few million records at a time out the back door. 
Oh well, back to Phaetons!


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (W126C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W126C* »_No, it will not take that long to get everything done. You will be fine. Patients, with the patients.







(I wish I could learn this.) Nobody here is going to die before you get home. Except those with weak hearts. And a few W12 owners!








We will be here just waiting to hear from you. 
Regards,
Brent

*GREAT NEWS! The recoding works on W12s also. After much help with Michael as far as patiently helping me with computer issues, we recoded the transmission and it does work on the W12s.*
Michael and I could not get it to take the new code at first but Michael decided that we should try recoding it with only the ignition on without the engine running. I had the engine running while trying to change the code in order to maintain battery strength. This turns out to be a bad idea. For some reason this interferes with the coding change. Anyway, after shutting the engine off , but leaving the ignition on, we tried again and it accepted the new code right away. I immediately drove down the street with my phone in the passenger seat with Michael on the other end and he heard me scream out "Whoohoo!"
*Thanks again Michael.* I'll be using this feature a lot more.
As a bonus, it works in Sport mode too. Also, don't forget to use a battery maintainer if you feel it will take more than a couple of minutes to complete the code change. Ideally, it won't take more than a minute or two. Any longer than that, you may have some fault codes pop up.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

You the *Man.* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I will get the rest of my parts tomorrow.
Again, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Regards,
Brent
PS, Are you sure we can't take your car to Dresden with us?


_Modified by W126C at 8:50 PM 3-6-2006_


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_*GREAT NEWS! The recoding works on W12s also. After much help with Michael as far as patiently helping me with computer issues, we recoded the transmission and it does work on the W12s.*

David,
I'm happy this mod works with your W12! It's actually a relief to us V8 owners as we would have felt incredibly bad each time we used the paddles in 'D' or 'S' mode. I'm working on obtaining my set now ....








Paul


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (pretendcto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pretendcto* »_
David,
I'm happy this mod works with your W12! It's actually a relief to us V8 owners as we would have felt incredibly bad each time we used the paddles in 'D' or 'S' mode. I'm working on obtaining my set now ....








Paul























. That's funny.
BTW, my hat's off to Michael for doing the leg work to get this figured out. I know for a fact that I would be miserable with this car if he had not helped us get rid of chimes and bells, gotten the car lowered, door lock setting improvements, keyless starts, functional paddle shifters, etc. This really has me enjoying the car more now that these things are taken care of.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Removing the Paddle Shifters*

When Michael was last in Chicago, we swapped paddle shifters over to a V8 car in order to see if they would respond while in Drive. We now know how to recode the TCM in order to allow the paddles to function as Piech intended.
However, that left Michael's car with a fault in the TCM. Apparently Plug-and-Play doesn't work in reverse and the TCM was not happy about the shifters no longer being connected, throwing a "short to ground or open circuit" fault and causing the PRNDL display to illuminate completely. While the transmission still functioned properly, both in auto and Tip modes, the display would not change.
We tried clearing faults with VAG-COM to no avail. 
Once I had the car at my dealership, I did some experimenting with a 5052 and found that by clearing the code, entering a "0" in channel "00" in the TCM and clearing the code again, the TCM went and had another look, decided the paddle shifters weren't there and stopped worrying about it.
The interesting bit is I was unable to complete this with the VAG-COM. I don't know if the latest version will allow this, but it appears as though the 5052/5051B has the "Secret Squirrel" code, allowing it to actually complete functions we think are going through with VAG-COM. This revelation has provided meat to a few hypotheses floating around in the ether -- hopefully to be clarified soon.


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (pretendcto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pretendcto* »_I heard back from Rich at http://www.oempl.us and he is already moving forward with making his online store more secure. Thanks Rich for your prompt reply!

Rich at http://vw.oempl.us has already added SSL support to his online store. I am truly impressed at his responsiveness, what a great first impression. I have just placed my order for shift paddles and a warning triangle kit. I'm looking forward to installing them ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Removing the Paddle Shifters (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_...The interesting bit is I was unable to complete this with the VAG-COM. I don't know if the latest version will allow this, but it appears as though the 5052/5051B has the "Secret Squirrel" code, allowing it to actually complete functions we think are going through with VAG-COM....

Chris,
We don't have any problem keeping our friends at the dealership in the mod loop sometimes ..







Thanks for letting us know about this although, truthfully, I seriously doubt I'll ever encounter it as the paddles will become a permanent part of the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Paul


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_...BTW, my hat's off to Michael for doing the leg work to get this figured out. I know for a fact that I would be miserable with this car if he had not helped us get rid of chimes and bells, gotten the car lowered, door lock setting improvements, keyless starts, functional paddle shifters, etc. This really has me enjoying the car more now that these things are taken care of. 

Let's turn now to addressing a few other annoying shortcomings of the car. First, my boys cut on me because mom's minivan tells them the name of the song and artist and the Phaeton doesn't (RDS actually works). Second, mom's minivan also has a DVD based navigation system that is fast and displays street names. Another point of constant amusement to my family.







Of course, my car has what really matters, awesome driving dynamics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit: I forgot to add that I'd also like a functioning roof rack like the SWB Phaetons can be equipped with. For the third weekend this winter, I couldn't fit all of the ski equipment in the trunk and I had a passenger in the middle seat. The ski sack doesn't work with snowboards. We had to take the minivan.
Edit 2: I forgot to mention that our minivan rear window was smashed by teens doing donuts Dukes of Hazzard style in the parking lot with their pickup truck. Good thing I didn't have the Phaeton that day ... 
(sorry for all of the edits Fred ...)


_Modified by pretendcto at 11:04 AM 3-7-2006_


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Removing the Paddle Shifters (pretendcto)*

Paul:
I *am* the loop!







Well, me and a few others...
And, as far as the kids go, if they think it's so funny, they can ride in the minivan from now on.







Saves the Phaeton from french-fry contamination.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (pretendcto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pretendcto* »_Let's turn now to addressing a few other annoying shortcomings of the car...

Hi Paul:
Those are interesting topics, and well worthy of discussion.
To avoid fragmentation of the topic (which makes it really difficult for future new members to find the information they need all in one spot), may I respectfully request that you try and find existing (past) discussions for those three topics, and tag an inquiry onto each one of the past discussions? That will bring the thread to the top of page 1 again, and ensure that the discussion of each subject stays together.
As moderators, we can merge topics (append a complete newer thread onto the end of an existing older thread), but, we cannot 'selectively' lift individual posts out of a thread and paste them onto a different (more appropriate) thread that already deals with the subject.
If you can't find an existing thread that deals with one of the subjects that you raised, feel free to start a new one. If I come across an older thread with the same subject later on, I'll either merge the two, or post an 'Archival Note' with a pointer to the other thread.
Smokey the Bear says "Only *you *can prevent forest fires", but Michael the Mod says "Only *you *can keep the forum organized".









Michael


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Smokey the Bear says "Only *you *can prevent forest fires", but Michael the Mod says "Only *you *can keep the forum organized".








Michael


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_...Those are interesting topics, and well worthy of discussion.
To avoid fragmentation of the topic (which makes it really difficult for future new members to find the information they need all in one spot), may I respectfully request that you try and find existing (past) discussions for those three topics, and tag an inquiry onto each one of the past discussions? That will bring the thread to the top of page 1 again, and ensure that the discussion of each subject stays together.
...

No problem, I just wanted to plant the seeds on a variety of old issues while everybody was celebrating the paddle shifter breakthrough. I'll try to be good from now on ...







Thanks.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (pretendcto)*

Back to paddle shifting. I just can't say enough how happy I am that this feature works as it does now. I LOVE IT !!!
I kinda forgot about it until this afternoon when I needed it and when I downshifted, I had a grin on my face. SHWEET!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

I'm vicariously enjoying your paddle shifters. Got to get a set for my car now...








By the way, just a word to everyone: The *real credit* for the solution to getting the shifters to work all the time doesn't go to me, it goes to VW in Dresden - the people who built the car, the same people who have always been there to help us and support us every single day since our forum started up. I think that sometimes, we kind of forget how much commitment Volkswagen actually has to their customers, because we normally don't deal directly with VW, we deal with the independent, franchised dealers.
Michael


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_....Many, many thanks to our engineering friends at Volkswagen for their invaluable assistance to help us solve this problem.

Michael,
I caught that our friends at VW had a hand in figuring out the paddle shifters from your 'full functionality' post a few days ago and I'm grateful that you have nurtured these contacts over time. Truthfully, could we have solved this (and other) technical problems without your friendly visits to Dresden and Auburn Hills? I'm just doubtful that I could extract TCM coding information from friendly emails and telephone calls to VW. 
For now, I'll sit back and appreciate the power of this forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Thank again!
Paul


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (pretendcto)*

Greetings Phaeton enthusiasts!
I just wanted to check in and say that we have ordered 4 sets of these to be delivered this month and they are *ALL* sold! We will be placing another other shortly and should have enough additional coming in to keep a few sets in stock...








Regards,
~Rich


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (pretendcto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pretendcto* »_Rich at http://vw.oempl.us has already added SSL support to his online store. I am truly impressed at his responsiveness, what a great first impression. I have just placed my order for shift paddles and a warning triangle kit. I'm looking forward to installing them ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Guess what arrived via USPS in a very well packed box? I guess I'll be late to work tomorrow as now I've got something to do in morning. Thanks Rich!


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (pretendcto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pretendcto* »_
Guess what arrived via USPS in a very well packed box? I guess I'll be late to work tomorrow as now I've got something to do in morning. Thanks Rich!









Congrats on the arrival of the new toy. I just removed my bezels last weekend and placed them back on due to an annoying buzzy rattle that I've had with them whenever driving over rough asphalt streets. I don't know exactly what I did, but the problem has vanished. I guess the fit of the parts were just off a bit and simply going through the steps fixed the problem. 
One thing you will probably have to do is go to your local hardware/auto store and get a set of the very small star-shaped screwdrivers. The paddle shifter mechanism and the plastic bezels utilize those very tiny screwdrivers that have a hex-star shaped head on them. I forgot what the appropriate name for those type of screws are.
The plug that Michael found is on the windshield wiper stalk side of the steering wheel. It is wrapped in a tape that you will have to unwrap for use.
My biggest words of advice are: *DO NOT RAPIDLY DOWNSHIFT WHILE COASTING!!!! * In other words, if you are traveling in 5th gear and suddenly you want to use the engine to slow you down while not accelerating, do not pull back on the left lever two times in rapid succession. Allow each gear to engage fully before downshifting into the next lower gear. Failing to do this while not accelerating, will jerk the hell out of the motor and transmission. I just made this mistake again Sunday as I was slowing down from around 75 mph in preparation for an upcoming red traffic signal. I pulled back on the left lever twice and I literally thought the dash was gonna bust apart from the jerk of the engine/tranny. What I'm saying is, give each downshift time to engage that gear before downshifting again. Otherwise it is not a good feeling , believe me. Don't even try to prove my point. It sounds and feels harmful to the motor.
Enjoy the shifters. I love them now that they work while in Drive


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_One thing you will probably have to do is go to your local hardware/auto store and get a set of the very small star-shaped screwdrivers. The paddle shifter mechanism and the plastic bezels utilize those very tiny screwdrivers that have a hex-star shaped head on them. I forgot what the appropriate name for those type of screws are.

I made sure I had a torx #9 in my toolkit as I think that's the one I need. I will listen to your advice on downshifting with the tip and/or the paddles. Seems like a good idea to let the tranny keep up with each request first. Thanks!


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (pretendcto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pretendcto* »_David,
I'm happy this mod works with your W12! It's actually a relief to us V8 owners as we would have felt incredibly bad each time we used the paddles in 'D' or 'S' mode. I'm working on obtaining my set now ....








Paul

My installation of the paddle shifters went smoothly except I can't get the transmission coding changed from 0001102 to 0000102. I remembered David C. had this issue and the trick for him was to try coding it with just the ignition on. I tried locking the car for a while to let it go to sleep, I tried with just the ignition on, and for good measure, I tried with it running.
Otherwise, the paddles work perfectly when the shifter is in the tip gate.
Thoughts?
Paul
Edit:
I'm using the latest version of Ross-Tech software and the current transmission info looks like this:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Part No: 09L 927 760 A
Component: AG6 09L 4,2L V8 0901
Coding: 0001102
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------



_Modified by pretendcto at 7:08 PM 4-18-2006_


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (pretendcto)*

Paul,
Make sure you're putting in the security code first.


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_Paul,
Make sure you're putting in the security code first.

I tried changing my VAG-COM shop code to 01065 from 00000 since I read in another forum that some controllers won't accept 00000. It worked!!! My paddles are working fine in 'D' and 'S' mode and, of course, tip mode.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Part No: 09L 927 760 A
Component: AG6 09L 4,2L V8 0901
Coding: 0000102
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


_Modified by pretendcto at 8:03 PM 4-18-2006_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (pretendcto)*

Great to hear. I'm not sure what you were talking about when you said "shop code". I didn't have to enter a security code Chris.
The only snag I ran into (and Michael figured this out) was to turn on the ignition but don't crank the engine. Afterwards, the code change did it all for me.
Great to hear everything is working. How long did it take you? Did you have any snags in the hardware going back together. Did you have any binding in the retraction of the steering wheel column?


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_Great to hear. I'm not sure what you were talking about when you said "shop code". I didn't have to enter a security code Chris.
The only snag I ran into (and Michael figured this out) was to turn on the ignition but don't crank the engine. Afterwards, the code change did it all for me.
Great to hear everything is working. How long did it take you? Did you have any snags in the hardware going back together. Did you have any binding in the retraction of the steering wheel column? 

The job took me about an hour since I went very slowly and carefully. No problems with fit or binding, etc. I also did not require a security code.
The shop code I was referring to is set under the 'Options' button when you first start the VAG-COM software. I'd leave it at it's default setting of '00000' since that's stealth mode. However, I changed it because I read on some other forum that somebody's ABS controller wouldn't accept a coding change (for what purpose, I don't know) and that the solution was to enter a shop code. I used '01065' since that appears most frequently and I'm betting it's Dresden.








PS - The shop code is 'sticky' in VAG-COM once you enter it. The way to get it back to 00000 is to delete the .cfg file in the VAG-COM directory. I read that somewhere too ... 
Edit: There is a small possibility that letting the car sit for an hour+ locked since my last attempt to recode was the solution and not the shop code change. I'm not going to mess with it now ...










_Modified by pretendcto at 8:34 PM 4-18-2006_


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (pretendcto)*

The paddle shifters are simply *awesome*! The ability to leave the car in 'S' mode and be able to easily bump to the next higher gear have made a great car even better. I knew I would enjoy this mod ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (pretendcto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pretendcto* »_The paddle shifters are simply *awesome*! The ability to leave the car in 'S' mode and be able to easily bump to the next higher gear have made a great car even better. I knew I would enjoy this mod ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I know how you feel. This mod and the keyless start mod are mandatory in my opinion.


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

Ok, David. Add this mod to my list of things I want your help with!


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (pirateat50)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pirateat50* »_Ok, David. Add this mod to my list of things I want your help with!









Great. We'll get it done soon. Sorry about the delay in a GTG. This season has been hectic to say the least. I have an additional dentist joining my practice and the Germany trip and music gigs every week and kids and sleep and the list goes on and on and on.......


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (pirateat50)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pirateat50* »_Ok, David. Add this mod to my list of things I want your help with!









In case you didn't know, Rich at OEMPL.US obtained my paddle shifter for me and I couldn't be happier with the transaction. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (pretendcto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pretendcto* »_...The shop code I was referring to is set under the 'Options' button when you first start the VAG-COM software. I'd leave it at it's default setting of '00000' since that's stealth mode... 

Correct. If you leave the shop code setting in your VAG-COM software at 0000 - which is what it is set to by default - then it won't change the shop code in the controller when you make coding changes.
The shop code is updated each time a controller is accessed. It's just a simple way of telling which VW dealership last changed anything on the controller. 1065 indicates the factory in Dresden.
As for making transmission code changes - ignition on, but engine off, car in park. That's the only way to change it. The rationale behind it is very sensible, it's for safety purposes - you don't want to be making any changes (intentional or unintentional) to the powertrain controllers while the vehicle could be in operation.
Michael


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: (pretendcto)*

Thanks, Paul. I'll order from there!


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (pirateat50)*

I have one set left for now, but only if you need brown bezels. I should have an anthracite bezel set coming in a week or so and then more full kits a bit after that.


----------



## Viergang Fuchs (May 31, 2006)

*Brief Paddle Shifting Note*

The paddle shift thread is archived, so I thought I would throw this in.
I put my paddles on my '06 today. It did not need a recode to function as G-d and Dr. Piech intended. I wonder why?


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Brief Paddle Shifting Note (Viergang Fuchs)*

Jack, 
Did you replace that shifter plate? Is the the first '06 with paddle shifters? NAR The not recoding is interesting. I initially thought the difference between the W12 and the V8 was the issue. But come to find out there was no difference.









Regards,
Brent


----------



## Viergang Fuchs (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Brief Paddle Shifting Note (W126C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W126C* »_Jack, 
Did you replace that shifter plate?

Yup... cost about $290 as I recall. But that was on my grey '05. 

_Quote »_Is the the first '06 with paddle shifters? NAR

Possibly... I'm not aware of too many '06 owners on here. Of course, there weren't that many '06es, period!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Brief Paddle Shifting Note (Viergang Fuchs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Viergang Fuchs* »_The paddle shift thread is archived, so I thought I would throw this in. I put my paddles on my '06 today. It did not need a recode to function ... I wonder why?

Hi Jack:
I'm going to take a guess that the answer is as follows: The transmission controller in the 2006 Phaeton is probably coded such that it will recognize and respond to paddle shifters without the need to have a digit changed in the coding string (as was the case with 2004 W12s).
Just for continuity, I'm going to merge this discussion onto the end of the original paddle shifter thread that you referred to - that way, all the information will be in one spot, if someone else comes looking for it later.
Michael


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Brief Paddle Shifting Note (PanEuropean)*

I was sorting my Phaeton parts today and decided to snap this photo. It was very hard to find a background that would show off the different colors of plastic for the steering column, which are very similar on this scale!


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Brief Paddle Shifting Note (W126C)*

Well better late than never? Got the paddle shifters installed today. Thanks Rich from OEM.
Some background info. My shifter plate was fractured during re-installation after the start button install. Not a problem, as I never used the TIPTRONIC anyway. S remained working. So for *show off *purposes, I would just drop to S4.








There was some question if the paddle shifters would work with the broken shifter plate. Well I'm not saying throw it a way, but it doesn't matter, if it will go into drive. It appears that the paddle shifters by-pass the shifter plate in the console. Before this install, the tiptronic would not down shift or up shift. Now all is well with the paddles. I initially thought the paddle shifters would work without the "shifter plate," so I had to wait and try it. " I love it when a plan comes together." *The A Team*
Regards,
Brent


_Modified by W126C at 9:15 PM 8-27-2006_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Brief Paddle Shifting Note (W126C)*

Congratulations on the paddle shifter install Brent. You should enjoy them immensely. Good to hear that the broken plate has no effect on this. What sizes were the torx drivers you bought? 
The fact that the paddle shifters are "stationary" on the steering column is nice as opposed to some vehicles where the shifters are located on the steering wheel. This way you always know where they are instinctively. Kim just bought a Lexus IS 250 and it came with paddle shifters!!! However, they only work in sport mode on the main shifter


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Brief Paddle Shifting Note (dcowan699)*

Hi David,
T20 and T9 are the right torx needed. As told by others.
Now is it that much difference between on the wheel and on the column?








Regards,
Brent


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Brief Paddle Shifting Note (W126C)*

Brent:
I think that the really tiny screwdriver needed for the paddle shifter retaining arms is a T8, not a T9.
In any case - it's a really tiny size that is not normally included in any set of Torx screwdrivers that are sold... you have to buy it as a special, stand-alone tool.
Michael


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Brief Paddle Shifting Note (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_Kim just bought a Lexus IS 250 and it came with paddle shifters!!!

Congrats on the IS! It's a fun car, but did she spec the trailer hitch so she can schlep the boys' stuff from a to b?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Brief Paddle Shifting Note (Paldi)*

Hi Fred:
All that crap that keeps getting repeatedly listed by the same vendor on eBay Germany (paddle shifters, glovebox doors, etc.) is *pre-production *prototypes - highly unlikely to fit anyone's car, and at least 6 years old to boot.
Don't go near any of it. With your permission, I would like to delete the above post and pictures, because that particular prototype design never made it past the test bench.
Michael


----------



## VWVictoria (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Brief Paddle Shifting Note (PanEuropean)*

I had my paddle shifters installed at the local dealership and they only work in manual. When I try to change the coding on the 02 modual with the engine on I get "error 22 conditions not correct or request sequence error" if I try it with the engine off and the key still in I get "engine off no responce from controller" 
Does anyone know what I am missing? does it have anything to do with security access?
Thanks, jeff


----------



## VWVictoria (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok problem solved, I needed to turn the key clockwise a bit to activate the ignition. It then accepted the coding. Thanks for the help Michael.
Jeff


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (VWVictoria)*

My pleasure.
Just to clarify things for folks who might come along and read this post in the future:
You cannot recode either the engine controller or the transmission controller if the engine is running (a logical safety precaution). But, you can't recode any controller unless ignition power is present. So, to recode either the engine or transmission controller, you have to turn the ignition power on, but don't start the engine.
Putting the key in the ignition slot is not the same as turning the ignition power on. You have to move the key slightly clockwise, so that the electrical system powers up fully, but the engine does not start.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Photos re-hosted.
I'd also like to remind everyone that OEM Plus, the company that very kindly provides the Phaeton forum with photo hosting support (without that, we would have no photos at all in this forum) also sells complete paddle shifter kits, complete with everything you need, ready to install.
You can view their website at this link: OEM Plus - Phaeton Page
Please consider buying your paddle shifter kit from them if you want to do this modification - that is a tangible way of saying 'thanks' to them for providing us with the photo hosting.
Michael


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Mine arrived from OEMPL.us yesterday -- Bill's getting a surprise visit this AM since I can't seem to find my VAGCOM cable anywhere.


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

Chris, I hope you find your VAGCOM cable because I was getting ready to call you. It seems when we had the GTG at Liberty VW the coding changed while you were doing my car so that the paddle shifters don't operate in the regular transmission mode like they did before. I want to restore that feature as now the only time they work is when I put the transmission in the manual mode and then I am forced to either use the paddle shifters or the shift handle to move through the gears.
I was impressed with both Matt and Bill at our Liberty VW GTG and also plan on using them for any future service. I'll try not to take any of your service appointments but you know W12's trump V8's for scheduling, especially when donuts are involved.


----------



## MAD Golf (Jan 6, 2000)

*Re: (murphybaileysam)*

Awesome mod... now i gotta get a VAG com...
Thanks guys for all the help!


----------



## eurolok003 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Shift paddles*

I just had shift paddles installed. Bought them from oempl.us. Installed them myself in about 30 minutes. Tried to recode the transmission module (#02) through VAG-COM. The original code is 0000002. Per instruction on VAG-COM, the fourth "0" should be recoded to "1", but I can't do it. An error message is generated each time. I had the engine stopped while doing this. After a few tries, I gave up and just drove the car. The paddles actually work perfectly as intended! Also, when I rapidly flick the paddles up or down 2-3 times, the transmission successfully executes repeat up- or down-shifts without the loud "clunk" as reported by others before. Maybe there is a software update in the 06 model that automatically accepts shift paddles without recoding?
So to those of you that wanted shift paddles in your 2006 phaetons, you can use them even with the gear selector in "DRIVE" or "SPORT" without recoding the transmission. This just makes a nice mod all the more desirable.


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Shift paddles (eurolok003)*

Good motivation to get mine installed... was waiting on the vag-com cable, but now I don't have an excuse. I'm glad you like yours.


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats on a nice upgrade!


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Glad to hear they are working for you!


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

Could you provide a few pictures to see what they look like when installed?
Thank you,
cai


----------



## eurolok003 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: (cai)*

Here are the pix;

















































_Modified by eurolok003 at 9:06 PM 5-14-2009_


_Modified by eurolok003 at 9:08 PM 5-14-2009_


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: (eurolok003)*

Thank you very much for the pictures. I also have a 2006, but mine does not have the start/stop button or the air bag off button. Are these things that you installed yourself? Can the paddles be installed on all 2006 vehicles?
Thank you,
cai


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: (eurolok003)*

Went to the OEMPLUS site and found out about these items, paddle shifters and the start/stop button, and how to install them. Thank you anyway for the pictures. It is always good to see how things are supposed to come out when they are done correctly.
cai


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

For those of you that don't already know, the paddle shifters are very easy to install, anyone can do it.
Although I don't use mine that often, they are wonderful to have when the mood strikes!


----------



## eurolok003 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: (cai)*

The keyless button was installed by my dealer. They only charged me $90 for the install, and seeing how most people take 3-4 hrs of labor to do it, I figured it's worth the money to have a professional do it. The airbag off switch is a dummy. It's just there to fill the hole in the trim piece. All-in-all, I enjoy both of these mods very much.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (eurolok003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurolok003* »_The keyless button was installed by my dealer. They only charged me $90 for the install, and seeing how most people take 3-4 hrs of labor to do it, I figured it's worth the money to have a professional do it.

Oh but Chris and I can do one in under an hour and we work for food and drink. It doesn't get more professional than that.








Regards,
Brent


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (W126C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W126C* »_
Oh but Chris and I can do one in under an hour and we work for food and drink. It doesn't get more professional than that.








Regards,
Brent

Amen to that as I've had the good fortune of getting the top notch professional installation mentioned above http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurolok003 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: (W126C)*

But the round-trip tickets for two to the gulf coast of FL would take care of any savings


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (eurolok003)*

Nah... the fun of hanging out with the 2 of them as they fiddle with your car is priceless.


----------



## eurolok003 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: (maverixz)*

cue in Mastercard commercial music...


----------



## phateon (Mar 13, 2009)

*paddle shifters*

I would like to add paddle shifters to my base 2004 4,.2 V8 Phaeton. I am not handy enough to do it myself. Does anyone know what a VW dealership might charge to do this approximately? Thanks


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

You can do it! It really is easy, even if you don't think you are handy enough. The instructions are very straightforward.
Otherwise, if you give a competent dealer the instructions, most would probably be willing to do it.


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: paddle shifters (phateon)*

I have contacted dealers in my area about installing the start/stop button and they all say that since this is not an option available in the US, they will not do the work. VW will not back them up in any warranty issues. 
You may get the same response from the folks in your area. However, if you do find a dealer that is willing to do that work, do not hesitate to let me know here in the forum. I would drive to NYC to have someone install the start/stop button.
Personally from what I have seen in the installation diagrams, the paddle shifters are not too much trouble to install. But, if you do not feel comfortable doing it, why risk it.
Thank you.
cai


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: paddle shifters (cai)*

I would think one hour's labor would be sufficient for the paddle shifter installation. In reality it only takes about 20-30 minutes (if you remember to hook up the connector the first time); however, I'm sure you're going to get hit with an "inconvenience" fee if it's the first time they've done one.


----------



## vinyin (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

thank you for showing your work on the forum - because it seems to be relatively simple I'll want to try to install the shifters on my car.
I got the part numbers, thanks to your posts, but theres one thing. I have exactly the same color of the steering wheel as you have - I think the color is called "satinblack" could you tell me what colorcode for that color? I'm not sure if it is 01C or 4A1.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (vinyin)*

Holy crap! Thanks for resurrecting this thread! I was sitting at the traffic lights earlier today, luxuriating in the Phaeton experience and thinking to myself that the ONLY option missing that I really wish I had is paddle shifters. Compared to changing bulbs, this mod looks like a piece of cake! Until today I had no idea that paddle shifters were even available, nevermind could be retrofitted, and nevermind so bloody easily!


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

Still available from oempl.us
http://oemplus.com/index.php?m...d=156


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: (eurolok003)*

_Modified by cai at 6:56 AM 3-2-2010_


----------



## 357Sig (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (invisiblewave)*

Martin,
I've had the same hankering myself lately. Here are some pictures of Chis (ChrisJ428) installing paddle shifters on a couple of cars one hot sunny afternoon. 
He made it look easy in spite of a minor technical difficulty on one of the installs.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhoepfin* »_Still available from oempl.us
http://oemplus.com/index.php?m...d=156

At a higher cost than from my local VW dealer!!


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (357Sig)*

I ordered the parts yesterday! Haven't been this excited since I stopped believing in father christmas!


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: (eurolok003)*

Eurolok003 and 357sig:
I have some questions on how the paddles operate:
1- After using the VAG-COM system and making the paddles operational, even when the transmission is not in "manual", does the car revert to automatic after the paddles are pressed, either up or down? Remember the transmission shifter is still in the automatic position.
2- If it does not, how does one bring the transmission back to automatic?
3- Do you find yourself "playing" with the paddles, that is using them all the time to up and down shift, and does this harm the transmission?
4- Have you experienced any thumping when down shifting?
5- If you use this feature a lot, see question 3, have you noticed any improvement or decrease in your fuel consumption?
I would like to make this my next upgrade, but I would like it to be more of a functional one than a cosmetic one.
Thank you.
cai
PS: I reposted these questions after the pictures from 357sig. I figured some people may think the posting is old.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (cai)*

Cai, you can probably answer some of your own questions yourself by using the manual mode. Try using manual for a week and see if you get any downshift thumping or a change in your fuel consumption.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (cai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cai* »_
I have some questions on how the paddles operate:
1- After using the VAG-COM system and making the paddles operational, even when the transmission is not in "manual", does the car revert to automatic after the paddles are pressed, either up or down? Remember the transmission shifter is still in the automatic position. *Yes, it reverts to normal automatic operation if the paddles have not been touched within the past 15 seconds. *
2- If it does not, how does one bring the transmission back to automatic? *Move the Tiptronic lever (the shift lever in the middle of the car) left, then back to the right.*
3- Do you find yourself "playing" with the paddles, that is using them all the time to up and down shift, and does this harm the transmission? No, I rarely use them. *Perhaps once every 3 months I might downshift from top gear, simply to slow the car down a bit without having to press the brake pedal. That is useful on the highway when approaching another slower-moving vehicle. *
4- Have you experienced any thumping when down shifting? * No. The car will not let you downshift more than is healthy for the car, either with the paddles or with the shift lever.*
5- If you use this feature a lot, see question 3, have you noticed any improvement or decrease in your fuel consumption? *Not applicable. *
I would like to make this my next upgrade, but I would like it to be more of a functional one than a cosmetic one.
Thank you.
cai
PS: I reposted these questions after the pictures from 357sig. I figured some people may think the posting is old.


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (invisiblewave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *invisiblewave* »_
At a higher cost than from my local VW dealer!!









Make sure you got all the parts. From what I recall, in addition to the shifters there are replacement covers, each with an extra hole, for the steering column.


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (cai)*

The biggest use I get out on mine is subtle downshifts to slow down car gradually as apposed to using brakes. It takes a while to learn what RPMs works best, but now it's becoming almost second nature for me and unperceivable to my passengers.
I only use these when driving in ‘luxury’ mode. That is, trying to minimize variations in acceleration caused by starting, stopping, and turning. Basically, driving like there is a cup of water on the dash and trying not to spill it.
If I feel the need to exceed, I just shift down to S and let it do its thing. The car is much better than me at selecting gears and shifts points when sporting around.
All said and done, I like the shifters… just for different reasons than what I originally thought. It’s a decent upgrade, but no where near are nice as the keyless start.


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (invisiblewave)*

Invisiblewave:
Just sent you a PM.
cai


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (cai)*

Cai, I've just replied.


----------



## vinyin (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (invisiblewave)*

Today I installed the paddels. Everything just worked fine. There one plug to connect and 6 screws. I didn't have to modify anything on my cars software. Big thanks for this thread - without this topic on this forum I never have upgraded my Phaeton.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (vinyin)*

I can't wait for mine to arrive! They're due on the 8th. I sometimes feel like that V8 is almost a waste in the Phaeton. I know it makes the car silky-smooth, quiet and effortless, but the thing revs like a thing that revs a lot and begs to be howling round a track in something that weighs half as much!


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Paddle Shifter Retrofit for North American Phaetons (invisiblewave)*

I now have a flappy paddle gearbox! It wasn't that difficult a job, but it was fiddly and requires some patience. I bought the parts from Jim (spockcat) for $299 including shipping, they were genuine VW parts with the Phaeton part numbers on them. You can order them from here (page down for the Phaeton parts): http://www.tm-techmark.com/tou...addle, this was the cheapest source I could find, the local dealer was a little more but not much ($360 for the paddles, I lost patience before they found the price for the trim parts, Michael says in his post they're about $10).
To summarize the procedure:
Remove the two black torx screws on either side of the steering wheel on the front face of the trim (directly facing you). These screws hold together the upper & lower steering column trip plus the two trim pieces around the storks (that you're replacing).
Unclip the two trim parts that the storks go through.
Remove the upper & lower steering column trim covers. They're clipped together at the side and at the front. It takes very little force to unclip and remove them, and they're fairly delicate in places.
Remove the two large brass-coloured torx screws on top of the dummy paddle parts. 
Remove the two small silver-coloured screws facing you on either side of the steering wheel, they're just above where the first two black screws were.
Lift off the dummy pieces, they're held on by two vertical plastic stems that locate inot the smaller of the two holes on the top surface.
Make sure the ignition is off and the key is out.
Locate the yellow electrical connector plug (I think that's something to do with the airbag, hence the ignition needs to be off) and the paddle shift plug indicated in Michael's photo (lower right of the steering column, taped up).
Pull out the yellow plug and remove tape from the other plug. I used a small screwdriver to gently pry the yellow plug out, I couldn't get it with just fingers, there didn't appear to be any kind of clip mechanism holding it in, just friction.
Fit the left paddle. This was a bit fiddly. I had to locate the forward facing screw point first, then use the little tab near the vertical plastic locating rods to pull the part far enough to the right to get the rods to locate into the two holes.
Slide the electrical connector part attached to the right paddle over the piece where the yellow connector fitted, then plug the yellow connector back in, and plug in the paddle connector (it's immediately obvious where these parts fit together).
Fit the right paddle.
Reinstall the silver and brass-coloured torx screws.
Reinstall the upper and lower steering column trim pieces. I couldn't get the top one in until I removed the lower one. Getting these two parts back on was probably the most difficult part of the procedure, and it wasn't that difficult.
Install the new trim pieces. These are shaped in such a way that it's easy to slip them over both the paddles and storks when everything else is in place.
Reinstall the two black torx screws.
Change the coding on Controller 02 (transmission) from 0001102 to 0000102 (2004 NA V8). This makes the paddles work in the D & S shifter modes as well as in the manual mode.
Buy a radar detector. You'll drive faster with your whizzy new paddles!
On Jim's site, there are good photos of the procedure on a Touareg, it's exactly the same on the Phaeton other than the electrical connector already being available, which makes things a lot easier.
These were the tricky bits:
I wasn't able to find a clear, step by step procedure for which screws to remove. 
Removing the stork trim pieces because I didn't know how they clipped in. They just pull off and are secured in the upper corner near the steering wheel as well as on the vertical forward edge.
Unclipping the upper & lower steering column trim pieces. They're clipped together just above the screw point by two vertical tongues. If you stick a screwdriver through the little square hole, you can push out the bit from the rear tongue that clips into the hole.
Installing the left hand paddle. It required some pulling over to the right to get the holes to locate.
Reinstalling the top steering column trim piece. You have to push it back far enough for the sticky-out bits it has to clear the forward edge of the paddle parts. I had to stick a screwdriver in there to gently push one of them forward, then I had to wiggle the upper & lower trim parts to get them both back in properly. I couldn't get the top part in until I positioned the steering wheel back to the horizontal position.
To get to the screws that face you requires frequent moving of the steering wheel to the vertical left & right position. All the screws are easily accessible, if you can't get to them it's because the wheel needs to be moved.
It's easier than it sounds here, but it's definitely a bit fiddly!



_Modified by invisiblewave at 9:33 AM 3-9-2010_


----------



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

I changed the gearbox coding from 0001101 to 0000101, but the shifters won't work. Is there any other coding that has to be done? Or are there any other V10 TDi owners who have done this retrofit?
One other thing - what's the last digit on the gearbox coding for? I saw on the list of VAG-com scans that it can be a 1, 2 or 3, but couldn't find the distinctions between these...


----------



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

Bump - please help!


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Reposting Pictured Instructions*

Michael:
Is there any way that OEMPlus can re-establish the link in their site to the instructions on how to install the paddle shifters? I keep getting a page load error saying that the link is bad or the page does not exist.
Thank you,
cai


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Reposting Pictured Instructions (cai)*

http://tm-techmark.com/touareg/paddles/paddles.htm


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Reposting Pictured Instructions (invisiblewave)*

Invisibleware:
Thank you for the posting. I think the pictures from OEMPlus do not show having to go under the carpet, etc. to install these paddles. That is why I want to see those pictures. However, if I cannot get them I will use your instructions and any applicable pictures from the Tuareg site to guide me.
cai


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Reposting Pictured Instructions (cai)*

They don't show it because you don't have to go under the carpet. The procedure is extremely simple. In short, you remove the two screws, unclip the surrounds, unscrew and remove the dummy shifters, then do the reverse with the new parts and plug in the electrical connector that's taped to the column.


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Messages and Errors (invisiblewave)*

I just installed the paddles and this is what I get:
First of all, I am getting a message of Air bag fault.
My 02 controller, under the 07 coding reads:
0000002
When I open controller 02, and the 07 coding module I get a message saying:
Automatic Transmission 09L/6HP19 (J27) Coding
000?x0x: tiptronic buttons
0= tirtronic buttons/paddles not installed
1= tirptronic buttons/paddles installes
000x?xx Unknown
0= unknown (Audi)
1=unknown (Volkswagen)
000xx0?:region powertrain
1= awd row
2= awd nar
3= fwd row
4= fwd nar
I have tried to change it to:
0001002
0000102
0001102
I always get the error:
coding rejected
error 31: request out of range
Something is wrong, but I do not know what. Any ideas out there.
cai


_Modified by cai at 10:10 AM 4-30-2010_


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Messages and Errors (cai)*

Did you plug the airbag connector back in after connecting the shifter plug?
And are the paddles working in D?


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

I got the same problem when trying to recode my transmission but the paddles worked just fine without it.
Harry


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Never Mind (invisiblewave)*

I took Das Boot for a spin and everything works fine; in "D" and in manual. I had cleared the air bag errors with the VAG-COM and now I did a scan and it shows no errors. The message disappeared from the dash console.
Apparently the 2006 models function without having to do anything to the controller - go figure.
Thank you for your support and instructions.
cai


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Glad to hear that everything is working well! I hope you enjoy the paddles as much as I have - I always found the tiptronic pretty dozy but the paddles seem to shift much faster








Harry


----------



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

Mine still don't work even in D - connected and tried with and without re-coding but they just don't work! Any ideas? No fault codes, I tried the codings listed above


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (feared)*

They should work in Manual without any recoding. When I installed mine, I initially tried them out before I did the recoding. In D, they had no effect, but when I put the shifter over to the manual position, the paddles worked perfectly. After coding, they also worked in D. It sounds as if you haven't got the electrical connection plugged in correctly.


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*This Is Precious*

I had shown my son the paddles, so when I was going out with my wife last night he inquired whether I was going to show her what I had done. My wife did not noticed them, but kept asking what was it that I was supposed to show her.
After we got to the restaurant I stopped the car and showed her the paddles. She said: "what are those, handicapped controls?" I am still laughing.
cai


----------



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: (invisiblewave)*

Thanks for the tip - will check if it works in M and then check wiring.


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: This Is Precious (cai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cai* »_I had shown my son the paddles, so when I was going out with my wife last night he inquired whether I was going to show her what I had done. My wife did not noticed them, but kept asking what was it that I was supposed to show her.
After we got to the restaurant I stopped the car and showed her the paddles. She said: "what are those, handicapped controls?" I am still laughing.
cai

Yeah, mine wanted to know about the golf clubs I had by the steering wheel now LOL.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: This Is Precious (mhoepfin)*

Just to add to the general body of knowledge on this subject, my other half wanted to know how to drive the car now it had the paddles fitted. This was actually one in a fairly lengthy list of "intelligent" and probing questions about them, one of the first being why did I fit them.


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

_Quote »_probing questions about them, one of the first being why did I fit them.

Because they weren't there.








Harry


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prince Ludwig* »_
Because they weren't there.








Harry

My actual answer was the same as when she wants to know why she can't operate the z-wave wireless thermostat in the house: "technical reasons".


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

If you try this job, get the torx screwdrivers that are individual rather than the ones attached together.


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

I've just installed the shifters in my V10 but they don't work in either manual or automatic transmission mode... is the coding different for the V10? The transmission control module doesn't accept any coding I enter, everything is 'out of range' (even when I leave the coding as it already is). 

Was the V10 never offered with shifters? 

Any ideas?


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

I've already tried removing the shifters and reinstalling them to make sure the connector is fitted correctly. I'm running out of ideas, anyone?


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

Jim, 

Just a thought - did you enter the proper workshop code? It is buried somewhere in the thread. 

Jim


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

I think I entered the workshop code for the Factory in Dresden. Do I need a security code for this adaptation?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Jim: 

I don't think you need a security code for this controller. But, I do recall that this controller can be cranky about accepting a code change. I seem to recall (this goes back a long way) that you have to have the engine running and the transmission in Park, or perhaps the engine off, the ignition on, and the transmission in Park... I strongly suspect that I have documented any "tricks" required for transmission coding early in this thread, where I described my retrofit. 

However, I have a different transmission (in my W12) than you have in your car. 

Michael


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

Michael,

I think it was "engine off, ignition on, transmission in Park", if I remember correctly...


----------



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

Jim Morris said:


> I've already tried removing the shifters and reinstalling them to make sure the connector is fitted correctly. I'm running out of ideas, anyone?


Jim, I have the exact same problem. I think we just need to figure out the right coding for the gearbox. They're definitely fitted correctly as the others have fitted them, so it's probably just a case of adapting the software correctly now.


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

I'd like to bump this thread in the hopes that anyone may have a solution for the V10 installation. My paddle shifters still don't do anything at all (not in Tiptronic mode and not in S-mode). 

Although my transmission controller won't accept ANY coding changes (everything is 'out of range', with ignition on/off/engine running/park/neutral/whatever) with any workshop code, it seems to be coded correctly: 

Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: None 
Part No SW: 09F 927 760 A HW: GS1 9.0 4.1 
Component: AG6 09F 5,0L V10TDI 0703 
Coding: 0001101 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: 2F66E00DC79B 

If I'm not mistaken, 0001101 means paddle shifters installed/Volkswagen/AWD ROW, which should be correct for my car. It is strange, however, that my transmission would already be coded for paddle shifters, although it has never had them (build code 2X0 "Without Tiptronic operation"). 

Would this imply my paddle shifters are simply defective? Are there any MVB known to verify this?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Jim:

I think it is improbable that BOTH paddle shifters would be defective. I could comprehend one not working, but not both.

If you have already checked and ruled out the simple stuff (loose connector on the steering column, etc.), perhaps have a look around in both the steering wheel controller and the transmission controller to see if you can find a MVB that indicates paddle shifter switch action. If you can, then that is your confirmation that the signal is being generated.

As for the coding, if I recall correctly, you have a MY 2003 car - I wonder if there might have been a change in transmission software since your car was built?

At this stage of the game, in light of your quite respectable technical knowledge and the difficulties you have been having, I think a good course of action would be to contact a VW dealer and have them raise a service difficulty issue with VW headquarters. If nothing else, that might get someone from VW engineering involved.

Michael


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

Jim Morris said:


> If I'm not mistaken, 0001101 means paddle shifters installed/Volkswagen/AWD ROW, which should be correct for my car. It is strange, however, that my transmission would already be coded for paddle shifters, although it has never had them (build code 2X0 "Without Tiptronic operation"). Would this imply my paddle shifters are simply defective? Are there any MVB known to verify this?


 Hello Jim, 
I have a W12 with paddle shifters installed and my coding is 0000101. I am not sure whether this code actually is telling something about their presence at all. One thing I noted is that your VAG-COM may not be able to read the label file correctly. Mine reports Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: User\3D0-927-156.lbl. As you can see, this file was read by VAG from the \Users folder, a subfolder of the \Labels folder. In this folder, I put copies of all the label files starting with 3D, just to make sure that VAG-COM finds them more easily. Besides copying it, you can open this file with notepad to see what MVB’s are available. Some MVB’s are undocumented and perhaps Michael can tell you which ones are for the paddle shifters. 
Succcess, 
Willem


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

WillemBal said:


> Some MVB’s are undocumented and perhaps Michael can tell you which ones are for the paddle shifters.


 I documented every MVB and every adaptation channel that I could get solid, factual background on. If something is not documented, it means that I could not get the necessary material to enable me to know what the value or channel function was.

If anyone comes across any missing information and can provide reasonable substantiation, let me know and I will add the additional information to the label files.

Michael


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

Jim, according to the information which is given *right here*, changing the 4th digit from 1 into a 0 enables the paddle shifters, regardless of the model of the car. Then you will get the code 0000101, which turns out the be the same code as I have. It always worked flawlessly on both D and S. 
I guess the key to this problem is to recode it with the engine off, but with power on terminal 15, (ignition on) as indicated in the quoted thread. Hope this helps solving your problem. 
Willem


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

I've just given it another shot with a clean install of VCDS on a clean Windows 7 installation. All the label files are accessible by VCDS. 

The transmission control unit simply rejects everything I enter. Even when I save the existing coding, it is rejected. I'm probably missing something very elementary. The engine is off, but the ignition is on (for example, the air conditioning is active and so are the automatic headlights).


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

Jim, 
Could it be a windows 7 issue? 
I do all my Vag-Com work on an old XP laptop. 
Anyone else using win 7? 
Good Luck!


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

I too have have VCDS installed on W7 -64Bit. I just checked the VCDS\Debug folder and opened CodingLog.txt. It lists all successful coding attempts and results. Mine says I coded Address 17:3D0 920 881 E recoded (Short coding) from 0007111 to 0005111 long ago. It also lists a successful coding attempt to recode with the same code. When you succeed to recode other controllers, then VAGCOM works just fine.
I think you have reached a stage where a lot of other things need checking. For instance, this controller was reported as “cranky” by other forum members when it comes to recoding. Perhaps it only allows recoding when specific conditions are met. Just a couple of things to be checked:


Did you make a full scan first to see if there are specific errors. Were there no airbag issues?
Did you clear all DTC errors? 
No power issues? (Dash voltmeter indicating >12 Volt?) The lights may drain your battery too much.
Did you try coding with the selector lever in Park, Neutral etc.?
Was your Tiptronic functional before you installed the paddles?
When the answer is yes, is it still functional?
When the answer is no, then can this option work without functional Tiptronic?
Your improved scan showed controller version 09F, which is other than most of us have (03D) while others have 09L. Yours does not appear to have a label file, while 09L seems to be a generic one for Audi A6, A8 and Phaeton. Version 09L of this controller requires different coding than 03D. Perhaps 09F does not allow recoding (ROM based), what might explain why you cannot even put in the same code (which works on other controllers), even when “essential conditions” (sufficient power, no errors) are met. You may want to put a post on the Audi A6 or A8 forum and see if someone knows that particular controller and its compatibility with Tiptronic and Paddle Shifters.

When you are comfortable using voltmeters in live circuits, you may want to check the voltage on the two leads coming from the shifters. As it forms a voltage divider together with the car electronics, you should see a voltage which changes when you hit one of the paddle shifters. When that works, at least your wiring connections are just fine.

Willem


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you for your very elaborate list of suggestions. I do seem to have a different controller version which is probably why VCDS cannot find a compatible label file. Maybe the V10 has a slightly different controller (software) to allow the transmission to cope with the increased strain from this particular engine (exceptional high torque). I can only guess.

1. I performed a full scan before I attempted to recode. There were no faults in the airbag controller.
2. I cleared all errors, there is only an error in the ABS system (defective ABS sensor rear right, which will be replaced tomorrow during scheduled maintenance).
3. My battery does drain quickly (if I forget to turn off the built-in refridgerator, but power levels were normal during recoding, engine had just been shut off after a drive from Amsterdam).
4. I tried with the lever in Park, Neutral, Drive and Manual.
5. Tiptronic is functional when I put the selector lever in Manual (to the right of Drive) and push it up and down.
6. Tiptronic is still functional. Paddles don't work in Manual/Tiptronic, as is the case with other vehicles that had this retrofit.
7. N/A
8. This may very well be the case...

My car is undergoing maintenance tomorrow afternoon for a defective ABS sensor and the replacement of the trunk close button (which stops working every 9 months). I will have the technician hook up their VAS to see if their system has a guided reconfiguration of the transmission controller. I will post back here with the results.


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

*More diagnostic tips*

Hi Jim,
Would be interesting to hear whether it can be solved using “guided fault finding”, it’s worth a try anyway. I had a few hours to kill and thought it might be a good moment to test my VW repair manual. Your controller is listed there as 09F/09L with a shared wiring diagram up to MY2006. This one is dedicated for the 6-shift mechatronic transmission. It is also listed as such in the ETKA.
Since they have a shared wiring diagram, the odds are high that they also share the same label file. Then you might copy the 09L-927-760.lbl file into your Labels\User folder and rename it into 0FL-927-760.lbl. This should do no harm as long as you are not start coding with it, just do some diagnostics.
The switch position is read by address *011,3,Tiptronic Switch,(F189) Up/Down,Range: Up Switch/Down Switch/[No Display] (Not Operated)*. The same F189 switch is also present in the 03D label file. Advanced Measuring Blocks of controller 2 would give you the situation as per below, with some appropriate blocks selected. 








Gear was in Park position, engine running, and the UP shift paddle activated. When this is going to work on your car, then your wiring is just fine. If not, it must be the wiring, the seating of the wires in the connectors, whether they line up with the wiring of the connector at the other end (going to the controller) or some defect in the paddle shifters causes no change in resistance between the two leads.

Willem


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi All,
This won't help Jim Morris but here is another successful paddle shift install.
Thanks to this site and Jim's (Spockcat's) parts I installed the paddle shifters and Euro headlight switch.
A couple of things:
I had the coding problem where the 02 controller wouldn't accept the 0000102 code but would default back to 0001102 so the paddles only worked in tip mode.
As suggested in post #185 I changed the shop code in the Vag-Com options menu to 01065 (Dresden) and the coding change worked although it gave me a random message but accepted it.
The only other thing I might add about the install was that the yellow plug has a locking tab. Inserting a small dental tool or screwdriver in the slot in the middle of the plug will help release it (although I was able to overpower the tab by pryin gthe plug out before I knew about the tab), please make sure the ignition is off!
That's it, pretty easy with all the help from my forum friends!
I think I like the Phaeton paddles better than the Flex as they stay in one spot whereas the Flex move with the wheel so I'm always searching for them!


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi,

I have just acquired a set of Paddle Shifters and associated ancillaries. Can anyone confirm suitability of fitment to a V10 SWB my2006?
I don't fancy ripping the car to pieces only to find that they are not compatible!

Once again, many thanks in advance!!

Stu


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

EnglishPhaeton said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just acquired a set of Paddle Shifters and associated ancillaries. Can anyone confirm suitability of fitment to a V10 SWB my2006?
> I don't fancy ripping the car to pieces only to find that they are not compatible!
> ...


You don't need to take much off to tell if they'll fit or not, just remove the column shroud (couple of screws), check the physical fit, and make sure the plug is there (it was taped to the column under the shroud on my 2004 V8). I don't think there's any complex electronics in the shifters, they're just switches. The total job doesn't take long, so it's worth a try if you already have the parts.


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

invisiblewave said:


> You don't need to take much off to tell if they'll fit or not, just remove the column shroud (couple of screws), check the physical fit, and make sure the plug is there (it was taped to the column under the shroud on my 2004 V8). I don't think there's any complex electronics in the shifters, they're just switches. The total job doesn't take long, so it's worth a try if you already have the parts.


Hi,

Thanks, my concern is that "somewhere" I seem to recollect reading that the paddles cannot be coded to the V10. Now I may have been tired or under the influence of alcohol, but I just have this nagging in the back of my mind!!

Stu


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

EnglishPhaeton said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks, my concern is that "somewhere" I seem to recollect reading that the paddles cannot be coded to the V10. Now I may have been tired or under the influence of alcohol, but I just have this nagging in the back of my mind!!
> 
> Stu


Now you mention it, I remember reading something about coding, not sure which engine though. On mine they worked without any coding changes. I seem to recall that the coding was to do with the automatic switching to manual mode (if that makes sense) when you pull on a paddle without moving the shifter to manual. It's actually quite a nice feature, I use it for downshifting before corners so you don't get that third gear bogging down thing as you come out of the bend.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Archival Note:* See also this discussion (in the VAG-COM forum of Vortex) for additional information about coding the transmission so that the paddle shifters will function: Coding for paddle shift on Touareg or Phaeton

Michael


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

PanEuropean said:


> *Archival Note:* See also this discussion (in the VAG-COM forum of Vortex) for additional information about coding the transmission so that the paddle shifters will function: Coding for paddle shift on Touareg or Phaeton
> 
> Michael


Thanks Michael,

I fitted mine a few weeks back, very easy, no problems whatsoever and no coding required.

Stu


----------



## dmooretcb (Jan 2, 2013)

*2005 W12 Phaeton - paddle shifters*

Hello - can you please point me in the right direction for what parts are required / and where to get them - for the paddle shifter upgrade? I read through previous posts and saw that the wire harness is already available in the steering column - also, can you please let me know how i can have the code changed (can i do it or does the dealer have to).

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you from South Jersey.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

This is the site I bought them from: http://www.tm-techmark.com/touareg/Paypalpage1.htm
I seem to recall that the Touareg paddles are identical to the Phaeton. On my 2004 V8 there was no coding change required, I installed the parts and they just worked as advertised. You just take off the steering shroud, plug in the electronic connection, remove the dummy parts, install the paddles in their place, then put the shroud back on. It's a simple mod.


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Changing the steering wheel to a wooden version*

Has anyone changed a steering wheel to a wooden version? Is that difficult to do?

Ernie O.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Michael posted some photos of the first part of the procedure to remove the old wheel in this thread:

Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control to the Steering Wheel (Gradation Buttons)

After that, you remove the centre bolt and pull off the wheel and fit the new one.

The only restrictions that I am aware of are that a wood veneered wheel cannot be heated and to pay very careful attention to getting the wheel back in the same alignment, so that the steering position sensor remains calibrated.

Chris


----------



## jac1d (Oct 18, 2014)

PanEuropean said:


> I noticed a Phaeton that had the "Paddle Shifter" option installed. Personally, I don't think it adds much to the look of the car - the paddles are quite large - but anyway, here is a photo. Functionally, these two paddles do exactly the same thing as what happens when you move the transmission selector to the passenger side gate and use the Tiptronic method of shifting.<p>It is interesting to note that this particular vehicle has the 'extended leather' option - hence the leather dashboard and binnicle - and ****ar wood trim. It is a European production vehicle, and was ordered through Volkswagen Individual. Paddle shifters are listed as a € 830,- option in the German options catalog.<p>PanEuropean<p><B>Paddle Shifter</B><br>


Hope this isn't too far off topic, still working my way down the FAQ. You need a warning at the top of that thing. There are literally days of topics to read through.

I am of two minds about the paddle shifters, will have to think about it... BUT - boy do I like that leather dash. Has anyone retrofitted the extended leather instrument binnacle cover and dash?

-Jeff


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

jac1d said:


> BUT - boy do I like that leather dash. Has anyone retrofitted the extended leather instrument binnacle cover and dash?
> 
> -Jeff





Hi Jeff,


I swapped on the binnacle cluster visor. The entire dash would be very expensive to ship from overseas and a LOT more work to install.


----------



## jac1d (Oct 18, 2014)

PowerDubs said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> 
> I swapped on the binnacle cluster visor. The entire dash would be very expensive to ship from overseas and a LOT more work to install.



The binnacle was all I was thinking as well! Do you happen to have part numbers and an idea of complexity/time involved? I also have an antracite interior.

-Jeff


----------



## ae86boy (Jul 9, 2013)

*Just a quick querry*

Ive recently gone through this entire thread trying to make sure that I have my information correct before I order the parts from the dealer. I have been unable to find where in this thread it says definitively "these are the parts you need to install paddle shifters on a phaeton." In fact, a gentleman tried clarifying it on here a few pages before the end and no one responded to him.

Can anyone say 100% with certainty which part numbers are required? My local dealer *will* burn me on this if I do not get it right the first time.

Help!


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

If you're getting them from a dealer "paddle shifters for a 200x Phaeton" should be sufficient. They're probably cheaper from Jim Ellis .com though, and if you look them up on there you'll also find the part numbers. I think they're listed under the Touareg rather than the Phaeton.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Mac,

The latest part number for the Phaeton paddle assembly (ask for 'push button for tiptronic satin black') is 3D0 953 543B 01C.

If you find used parts around, these may be suffix 4A1 for brown, 5B2 for navy blue, 75R for anthracite or 93R for petrol (green). However, I think these parts are extremely rare, being dropped very early in production in favour of the more usual satin black.

The latest pre-2008 Phaeton trim parts with the extra opening for the paddle lever are these. Use the same colour suffixes as above:

Left
3D0 858 339B 93R (petrol/green only)
3D0 858 339D (add the suffix for brown, navy blue or anthracite)

Right
3D0 858 340B 93R (petrol/green only)
3D0 858 340D (add the suffix for brown, navy blue or anthracite)


Chris


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Mac,

I had the part numbers for the paddles and the trim pieces, but couldn't locate the trim pieces anywhere. Not online or at the dealer.

I finally got my trim pieces from Spockcat. See this thread, post 9 or 11:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7241183-Paddle-shifter-coding-VCDS-wont-accept-any-changes

I test fitted them to a spare steering column I have and they fit perfectly and the paddle shifters clear the holes.

I also bought some push button start harnesses from him. 

Why would your dealer burn you if you order the wrong parts? My dealer won't let me return any parts because they are all considered special order, even if they are on the shelf. 

-Eric


----------



## ae86boy (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for their responses!

I hope I didnt come off sounding rude...I have had a lot of bad experiences ordering parts for this car, both from dealers and from advice of others on various vw forums...and Im not made of money. 

My local dealer's pricing is similar to jim ellis once shipping and tariffs are factored in. In the paddles, for example, theres a difference of 10%.

My dealer considers all phaeton parts special order and not returnable as there are only...maaaaybe 4 phaetons in a 300km radius of me? So, if i get it wrong I get another expensive paperweight.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## dlouie (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi gents,
For those of you who are having issues sourcing the shifter covers, you can cut your own holes. I cut mine as a temporary solution and they came out so decent, I never ordered the real ones. I was going to post a pattern but never got around to it. If i find the pattern, I will post it.


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

Great idea Dlouie.

I cut my own holes for keyless start. Looks factory.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Just a snippet to add to this thread regarding the coding on the transmission controller. I removed my defective paddles but couldn't get the error to clear even after changing the coding. I had to reset the controller before it "knew" that the paddles were gone: Adaptation channel 0, Read, Save. If you're having trouble getting your newly-fitted paddles to be recognized, I'd guess you might need to do the same thing.


----------



## ae86boy (Jul 9, 2013)

I have recently done the paddle shifter installation and have a few bits to add. First of all, it is reasonably straightforward to do. Getting the steering column apart is the hardest part.

In order to get the column stalk covers off, I found the best way was to drop the column down using the adjuster button on the side of the column and to move it out towards the driver as far as possible. I the undid the two front screws and pried the bottom off. I pulled the stalk covers straight towards the steering wheel while pushing the top column cover up and towards the dash. Getting the stalk covers off was the hardest part.

Not sure why the car comes with dummy switches in place of the paddles...but the easiest way to get the paddles into place is to line up the front screw first and then pull the metal bar over its locating pins in what I would best describe as a stretching motion, like youre trying to pull taffy with your hands. It will go. I practiced with the dummy switches a few times to make sure before moving on to the paddles.

Coding the paddles was something else. I kept getting the error 31 out of range message despite trying everything in the thread. The paddles DID work when the tranny was set to tiptronic mode despite this. I finally got the code to be accepted by coding 0000102 and using the area 01065 code for Dresden. Seems like the tranny only listens when Mom tells it what to do. ;-) This allows the paddles to change gear in any mode, tiptronic, D or S. Once programmed this way the car will also go back into automatic mode after a brief time if no shifts are detected. If you dont use "Ths Dresden Cheat", it wont as it must stay in tiptronic.

I found the paddles rock solid. Ive driven other cars with paddle shifters that are truly "flappy paddles" where they wiggle around loosely in their mounts but these are terrific. Also, the recommended part numbers for the stalk covers in a previous post came to me as single hole units. The dealer here does not seem to be able to find two-hole units?


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Mac,

I double-checked the trim part numbers, and the ones I posted a little way above seem to be correct.

The name of the part for use with paddles is 'Trim for switch for vehicles with tiptronic' with the part numbers as given above. The name of the non-paddles part is 'Trim for switch' with the same part number except no suffix letter, eg 3D0 858 339D 75R has the hole for the paddles but 3D0 858 339 75R does not.

Sorry for any confusion... 

Chris


----------



## ae86boy (Jul 9, 2013)

There is no confusion my friend...you have done a great job here...but for some reason my dealer cant figure it out when I present them with part numbers. We have attemtped to reorder them and they have agreed to return the inappropriate parts.

It could be my area, but I think what has happened is that the part number shows as superceeded and after that they cant seem to look it up?


----------



## ae86boy (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, I tried VW, Audi, Porsche, wreckers and Spockat with no luck. It seems the paddle covers are discontinued the world over. The only option he had was to buy brown ones (apparently the last remaining colour) from a Touareg and paint them along with the entire column to match so the paint turns out the same colour.

Needless to say, I gave up on the whole idea for a while and other things like life took over. On the weekend, a friend of mine came over to watch me lower the phaeton by adjusting its lowering links. This man is a model enthusiast...truly, it should be his job as he does stunning work...but as i was crawling around groaning and moaning under the car trying to turn some wrenches he asked me if i had covers for the shifters on order. I explained my situation to him. He then asked how much replacement north american covers were, to which I replied "$10".

While I was under the car, without being asked, he took the old covers off a work bench and set about making them fit. I only clued in that something was amiss when he asked me where he could find "one of those star screwdrivers" (to remove the steering column cover screws behind the steering wheel). He had them both done, by free hand with no layout or measurement, and installed before I was done the suspension adjustment.

<a href="http://s38.photobucket.com/user/ae86boy/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160522_173828.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e136/ae86boy/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160522_173828.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20160522_173828.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s38.photobucket.com/user/ae86boy/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160522_173925.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e136/ae86boy/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160522_173925.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20160522_173925.jpg"/></a>

One thing I always say, is that I am blessed to have such great friends. Thanks to everyone who posts on this site...the rest of us couldn't do it without you.


----------



## dlouie (Oct 31, 2008)

A fellow forum member asked me for a pattern for the trim pieces that I mentioned in a previous post that I never followed up on. He mentioned that he couldn't source the factory pieces. I couldn't find the pattern I made while fabricating them when I installed the shifter so I had to make another today.

Here is the factory trim:


Here is my version:






I hope this helps. The pattern was scanned full size at 300 dpi. If you print without scaling, it should be actual size. I'm not sure if the website hosting the images changes the quality. PM me if any of you want the full file. Use it at yourown risk. You only get one shot at each piece unless you have a spare and to make it look good, you have to take your time. The opening should match the factory piece pretty closely. 

Happy New Year to all my Phaeton brothers and sisters. Long live VW611!

Damon


----------



## Melvivio (Feb 12, 2017)

Just recently fitted 2nd hand paddles to my European '05 v8.. What a difference this makes in driving experience. I was used to this feature from Porsche and was greatly annoyed by the fact that the tiptronic lever needs to be used the wrong way round. So I never used it. As I'm a spirited driver, drive was too comfort oriented and Sport shifted to quickly as well. Now with these paddles, couple of pulls, back to fourth and you're away. A simple addition has transformed the vehicle, because the higher RPMs get used more. 
I'm delighted. 

Photobucket is screwing me over, so pictures will come later.
- The cable and plug were located, taped near the control module.
- The most difficult part is swapping interior parts without damage, and finding right colour codes on eBay.
- The paddles worked without programming. All features.

Thank you all for contributing. I would rate this as a highly recommended option.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I agree, it completely transforms the driving experience, particularly around corners. The only drawback seems to be the microswitches in the paddles, they start throwing error codes and get progressively worse over time. I'm on my second or third set now, but still worth it since it's a 10 minute job to fit them.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I idly wonder if your car now has _any _parts that were originally supplied by the Transparent Factory


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Whose, mine? I've done very few modifications! The paddles are factory parts anyway. The only one I really regret is putting a re-manufactured strut on the front left, in hindsight I should have bought a new AD strut at the new lower price. The intake acutator arms I consider an upgrade, ditto with the oil filter cap. CDs went out with the ark, so I don't miss the CD player, and the only other thing I've done which comes to mind is the vacuum tubing which so far seems to be performing at least as well as the OE tube.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Fair enough! :thumbup:

Chris


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I have recently been considering 24 inch chrome rims and the 2019 headlights and grill.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Ah, would that be the whole new plastic body panels conversion or the grinder-and-3D printer job?


----------



## dlouie (Oct 31, 2008)

Anyone needing a set of trim covers on top of the steering column with the cutouts for the paddle shifters? There is a set on ebay now for $13 each used.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/224183604575

https://www.ebay.com/itm/224183605144


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

dlouie said:


> Anyone needing a set of trim covers on top of the steering column with the cutouts for the paddle shifters? There is a set on ebay now for $13 each used.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/224183604575
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/224183605144


Thanks. I bought them.


----------



## Juho (May 26, 2021)

What an easy and great retrofit! Just installed paddle shifters in my MY09 3.0TDI CEXA Phaeton.

My 2¢ regarding the paddle shifter retrofit:

1) easy and fast to retrofit, everything should be this easy 😉
2) wiring harness/connector was taped to other wires, easy to locate, as if it was waiting for paddles (car MY late 2008/early 2009)
3) cleared codes and did the gearbox adaptation reset with VCDS+ROSS-TECH -> gear changes work flawlessly through paddles, while the actual knob is in "D"
4) as mentioned in this topic on page 16, part numbers have changed from having "B" in the end, to "D" for the trim parts
5) 4A1-brown plastic trim pieces were 49 €/piece here in Finland (naturally stocked only in Germany)

General thanks to this topic, great insights!


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Juho said:


> What an easy and great retrofit! Just installed paddle shifters in my MY09 3.0TDI CEXA Phaeton.


I would recommend that you turn off the wheel retraction function if you use it. It will reduce the wear on the steering wires (known issue), and it will also prevent your paddle shifters going bad over time (I'm on my second set, when they started going bad I turned off the wheel retraction and it's almost solved the problem, if I'd done it sooner I think they would have been fine).


----------



## Juho (May 26, 2021)

invisiblewave said:


> I would recommend that you turn off the wheel retraction function if you use it. It will reduce the wear on the steering wires (known issue), and it will also prevent your paddle shifters going bad over time (I'm on my second set, when they started going bad I turned off the wheel retraction and it's almost solved the problem, if I'd done it sooner I think they would have been fine).


I do use it. And I wondered why the previous owner had switched it off , as I immediately turned it on and have enjoyed it since. As the previous owner was somewhat aware of things, he might have also had the same idea in mind as you do. Yes, all movement must wear the wiring, I'll have to switch it off and see if I can live without the function.


----------

